# Sondaggio a scopo informativo ... per me



## Bender (5 Aprile 2015)

vorrei conoscere tutti i casi, o almeno quelli più importanti in cui avete conosciuto il vostro/a compagno/a o marito/moglie.
siate sinceri il più possibile,almeno si potrà capire se dietro c'era un minimo di contesto, di interazione precedente e giustificazione nel parlarsi e conoscersi, o invece se tutto è iniziatò così tra un incontro tra due sconosciuti dove uno si è fatto avanti.
sinceramente io credo sia più dominante il primo caso.
grazie a tutti quelli che vorranno rispondere.


----------



## Nicka (5 Aprile 2015)

L'ho conosciuto su un forum...ci siamo scritti 6/7 mesi poi ci siamo visti.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2015)

Ci conoscevamo da sempre. Un anno di differenza. Quindi elementari e medie nello stesso istituto. Alle superiori ci siamo messo insieme. 29 anni fa


----------



## Nicka (5 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ci conoscevamo da sempre. Un anno di differenza. Quindi elementari e medie nello stesso istituto. Alle superiori ci siamo messo insieme. 29 anni fa


Madonna che bello!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Aprile 2015)

L'ho conosciuto lavorandoci insieme per circa cinque anni. Poi strade divise per altri due, quando ci siamo rivisti mi ha chiesto di uscire e così abbiamo cominciato a frequentarci come coppia.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Madonna che bello!!


Be insomma non sono proprio tutte rose e fiori
Tornassi indietro rifarei tutto peró nonostante tutto


----------



## Bender (5 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Madonna che bello!!


già molto bello, anche io pensavo andasse così, ma pazienza è andata diversamente
non mi sto piangendo addosso, prendo atto della cosa


----------



## Nicka (5 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Be insomma non sono proprio tutte rose e fiori
> Tornassi indietro rifarei tutto peró nonostante tutto


Ah ma di quello sono certa...era solo che mi hai fatto venire in mente chi ho conosciuto io a 12 anni...  e mi sarebbe piaciuto crescerci insieme...


----------



## Horny (5 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> vorrei conoscere tutti i casi, o almeno quelli più importanti in cui avete conosciuto il vostro/a compagno/a o marito/moglie.
> siate sinceri il più possibile,almeno si potrà capire se dietro c'era un minimo di contesto, di interazione precedente e giustificazione nel parlarsi e conoscersi, o invece se tutto è iniziatò così tra un incontro tra due sconosciuti dove uno si è fatto avanti.
> sinceramente io credo sia più dominante il primo caso.
> grazie a tutti quelli che vorranno rispondere.


il post non l'ho capito.
provo a risponderti.
1-  E, ragazzo dell'adolescenza conosciuto
a scuola, era nella mia sezione un anno avanti.
quindi sarebbe sì, c'era stata una interazione alle
assemblee scolastiche.

2- J, primo marito, presentatomi da mia cugina,
siamo uscite io e una mia compagna di università 
con lui e un amico. Lui mi ha chiesto il numero.
quindi interazione precedente no.

3- F secondo marito, conosciuto su un forum.
parlato al telefono per qualche mese prima di vedersi.
tu cosa diresti?
interazione precedente?

4- A altro, conosciuto al supermercato.
no comment.


----------



## Horny (5 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ci conoscevamo da sempre. Un anno di differenza. Quindi elementari e medie nello stesso istituto. Alle superiori ci siamo messo insieme. 29 anni fa


cavoli.


----------



## Spot (5 Aprile 2015)

1. E, conosciuto tramite forum. Chiacchierato molto su messanger, poi incontrati.

2. G, spiaggiata con amici. Ci ha semplicemente provato subito.

3. A, ci conoscevamo già da un paio di annetti, frequentavamo lo stesso gruppo, però non ci vedevamo assiduamente perchè io ero fuori. Poi ha deciso di provarci.


----------



## spleen (5 Aprile 2015)

Conosciuta insieme ad un gruppo di ragazze che hanno cominciato a frequentare il bar dove si riuniva la "compagnia", la conoscevo di vista da un bel pezzo perchè dello stesso paese.
Lungo gioco di sguardi, in diverse occasioni, quando si stava tutti insieme in compagnia.

Poi un giorno stavo aspettando in macchina un amico fuori da quel bar, l'amico non è arrivato, è arrivata lei, mi ha chiesto se poteva salire in auto, siamo stati un pezzo a parlare insieme, poi le ho chiesto se le andava di fare un giro, mi ha detto di si.
Al primo semaforo rosso ci siamo baciati............



Cristo che nostalgia...................


----------



## Horny (5 Aprile 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Conosciuta insieme ad un gruppo di ragazze che hanno cominciato a frequentare il bar dove si riuniva la "compagnia", la conoscevo di vista da un bel pezzo perchè dello stesso paese.
> Lungo gioco di sguardi, in diverse occasioni, quando si stava tutti insieme in compagnia.
> 
> Poi un giorno stavo aspettando in macchina un amico fuori da quel bar, l'amico non è arrivato, è arrivata lei, mi ha chiesto se poteva salire in auto, siamo stati un pezzo a parlare insieme, poi le ho chiesto se le andava di fare un giro, mi ha detto di si.
> ...


ma quanti anni fa?
siete ancora assieme?
scusa la curiosità.


----------



## Bender (5 Aprile 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> il post non l'ho capito.
> provo a risponderti.
> 1-  E, ragazzo dell'adolescenza conosciuto
> a scuola, era nella mia sezione un anno avanti.
> ...


mi sono spiegato male io, volevo dividere l'inizio di una conoscenza in due grandi gruppi, il primo per intenderci dove c'è un a persona o un attività in comune o un evento che giustifica l'interazione con una persona la conoscenza, il secondo dove uno sconosciuto punta una persona e va e inizia una conversazione dal nulla.
dai 4 casi i primi 3 rientra nel primo gruppo il 4 forse nel secondo


----------



## spleen (5 Aprile 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ma quanti anni fa?
> siete ancora assieme?
> scusa la curiosità.


Tra qualche anno saranno 30
Sì.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Tra qualche anno saranno 30
> Sì.


Complimenti :up:


----------



## Bender (5 Aprile 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ma quanti anni fa?
> siete ancora assieme?
> scusa la curiosità.


anche io avrei fatto le stesse domande, forse si riferiva al primo amore, non lo so solo ipotesi, oppure la nostalgia è dello stato d'animo e di sentimenti di quel periodo


----------



## Bender (5 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> 1. E, conosciuto tramite forum. Chiacchierato molto su messanger, poi incontrati.
> 
> 2. G, spiaggiata con amici. Ci ha semplicemente provato subito.
> 
> 3. A, ci conoscevamo già da un paio di annetti, frequentavamo lo stesso gruppo, però non ci vedevamo assiduamente perchè io ero fuori. Poi ha deciso di provarci.


G prima di provarci ti conosceva già un pò? avevate gia parlato, conosceva il tuo nome, cosa ti piaceva fare i tuoi gusti musicali, insomma un minimo per iniziare una conversazione?


----------



## Nicka (5 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> 1. E, conosciuto tramite forum. Chiacchierato molto su messanger, poi incontrati.
> 
> 2. G, spiaggiata con amici. Ci ha semplicemente provato subito.
> 
> 3. A, ci conoscevamo già da un paio di annetti, frequentavamo lo stesso gruppo, però non ci vedevamo assiduamente perchè io ero fuori. Poi ha deciso di provarci.


Le mie 3 storie "serie" sono iniziate in maniera identica!! 
Il terzo caso per me si è sbloccato dopo 6 anni di conoscenza superficiale però!


----------



## spleen (5 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> anche io avrei fatto le stesse domande, forse si riferiva al primo amore, non lo so solo ipotesi, oppure la nostalgia è dello stato d'animo e di sentimenti di quel periodo


Non era il primo amore, - è - mia moglie.
Per lei ho tradito un'altra e la nostalgia è per l' oceano di tempo che mi separa da quegli eventi.

Se vuoi puoi andarti a leggere la mia storia, si intitola " La Bionda, la Brunetta e la facocera ".


----------



## Mary The Philips (5 Aprile 2015)

Primo marito: conosciuto in qualità di amante della mia migliore amica superfidanzata

Amante n.1: collega di lavoro col quale vigeva il disaccordo totale su  ogni fronte (perfino la fede calcistica mi stava sul  kaiser) 

Amante n.2: istruttore di nuoto del figliuolo 

Amante n.3: ex calciatore, ex mio mito (locale, serie B) incrociato una sera d'estate ad una festa


Secondo marito: conosciuto in un forum


Nei primi 4 casi c'è stata interazione precedente, contesto reale;  nell'ultimo, l'attuale, ci siamo fatti avanti contemporaneamente,  l'attrazione era reciproca e crescente allo stesso modo.


----------



## Bender (5 Aprile 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Non era il primo amore, - è - mia moglie.
> Per lei ho tradito un'altra e la nostalgia è per l' oceano di tempo che mi separa da quegli eventi.
> 
> Se vuoi puoi andarti a leggere la mia storia, si intitola " La Bionda, la Brunetta e la facocera ".


ok capito,ho risposto subito, infatti ho detto che erano ipotesi,andrò a leggerla.
comunque un ipotesi era anche il ricordo di quei momenti


----------



## Bender (5 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Primo marito: conosciuto in qualità di amante della mia migliore amica superfidanzata
> 
> Amante n.1: collega di lavoro col quale vigeva il disaccordo totale su  ogni fronte (perfino la fede calcistica mi stava sul  kaiser)
> 
> ...


comunque anche il 4 caso ci si è conosciuti per gradi in un contesto più tranquillo, i forum e le chat le conto sempre nel primo gruppo. nel secondo semplicemente intendo un approccio diretto fuori dove uno sconosciuto si presenta con l'intento di conoscere l'altra persona, e da quello che scrivete tutti per ora è abbastanza raro, l'unica a cui è capitato è Drusilla, lo ha scritto qualche giorno fa su un altro 3d


----------



## Eratò (5 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> vorrei conoscere tutti i casi, o almeno quelli più importanti in cui avete conosciuto il vostro/a compagno/a o marito/moglie.siate sinceri il più possibile,almeno si potrà capire se dietro c'era un minimo di contesto, di interazione precedente e giustificazione nel parlarsi e conoscersi, o invece se tutto è iniziatò così tra un incontro tra due sconosciuti dove uno si è fatto avanti.sinceramente io credo sia più dominante il primo caso.grazie a tutti quelli che vorranno rispondere.


L'ho incontrato una sera in cui letteralmente mi avevano obbligatoad uscire.Ci provo prima il suo miglior amico e poi lui.Dissi di no a entrambi ma nel corso della serata lo inquadrai bene bene e mi piaceva quindi poi uscimmo in 4(io,un'amica,il suo amico e lui)..In realta lo conoscevo gia attraverso i racconti di un amica miache per un periodo era uscita con lui,un amica di mia sorella che era cotta di lui(ma gia fidanzata)...Ma avevo anche conosciuto la sua ex senza saperlo portando a lei un libro che apparteneva a lui.Era destino...


----------



## Horny (5 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mi sono spiegato male io, volevo dividere l'inizio di una conoscenza in due grandi gruppi, il primo per intenderci dove c'è un a persona o un attività in comune o un evento che giustifica l'interazione con una persona la conoscenza, il secondo dove uno sconosciuto punta una persona e va e inizia una conversazione dal nulla.
> dai 4 casi i primi 3 rientra nel primo gruppo il 4 forse nel secondo


ma a che scopo questa suddivisione?
nel caso 4 non ha puntato. mi sono
caduti i sacchetti e mi ha aiutata.
quindi di casi del secondo tipo 
me ne sono accaduti ma non ci ho
avuto poi storie rilevanti.


----------



## Horny (5 Aprile 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Tra qualche anno saranno 30
> Sì.


bello


----------



## Bender (5 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> L'ho incontrato una sera in cui letteralmente mi avevano obbligatoad uscire.Ci provo prima il suo miglior amico e poi lui.Dissi di no a entrambi ma nel corso della serata lo inquadrai bene bene e mi piaceva quindi poi uscimmo in 4(io,un'amica,il suo amico e lui)..In realta lo conoscevo gia attraverso i racconti di un amica miache per un periodo era uscita con lui,un amica di mia sorella che era cotta di lui(ma gia fidanzata)...Ma avevo anche conosciuto la sua ex senza saperlo portando a lei un libro che apparteneva a lui.Era destino...


il tuo caso per me rientra nel secondo tipo, approccio diretto,ma nell'arco della stessa sera hai detto prima no e poi lo hai cercato?


----------



## drusilla (5 Aprile 2015)

Con l'avvanzare dell'età l'uso dell'approccio "diretto" secondo me scema.  È un approccio più vacanziero, dove si ha fretta [emoji2], e la prima attrazione si basa tutta sul fisico.
Edit: ho scritto forse una cazzata ( ma va [emoji12] [emoji12] ) l'uso di chat come Badoo dilaga a tutte le età, è la versione moderna dell'abbordaggio per strada, ma più per pigri visto che stando lì si sa che si è "aperti" al rimorchio e si va più a colpo sicuro


----------



## Bender (5 Aprile 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ma a che scopo questa suddivisione?
> nel caso 4 non ha puntato. mi sono
> caduti i sacchetti e mi ha aiutata.
> quindi di casi del secondo tipo
> ...


ho fatto questa domanda perchè parlando qui sembrava all'ordine del giorno che le relazioni iniziassero con un approccio diretto tra sconosciuti.volevo capire quante volte accadeva realmente.
io ora ho 2 possibilità ho uso chat varie e siti, ma per ora la cosa non funziona, oppure dovrei attaccare bottone dal nulla e mi sembra parecchio impegnativo sopratutto per una persona come mè.
ti sono caduti i sacchetti ti ha aiutata con un gesto gentile, ma poi? come ha fatto a passare al dire rimaniamo in contatto vediamoci


----------



## Nicka (5 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ho fatto questa domanda perchè parlando qui sembrava all'ordine del giorno che le relazioni iniziassero con un approccio diretto tra sconosciuti.volevo capire quante volte accadeva realmente.
> io ora ho 2 possibilità ho uso chat varie e siti, ma per ora la cosa non funziona, oppure dovrei attaccare bottone dal nulla e mi sembra parecchio impegnativo sopratutto per una persona come mè.
> ti sono caduti i sacchetti ti ha aiutata con un gesto gentile, ma poi? come ha fatto a passare al dire rimaniamo in contatto vediamoci


A me quello è capitato una volta sola al mare.
Ci siamo conosciuti in spiaggia, lui mi aveva visibilmente (  ) puntata e anche a me era piaciuto subito. La sera stessa mi ha chiesto di rimanere, ma gli ho detto di no perché non potevo.
Dopo una settimana è venuto a trovarmi ed è iniziato tutto. È andata avanti un po'...


----------



## Horny (5 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ho fatto questa domanda perchè parlando qui sembrava all'ordine del giorno che le relazioni iniziassero con un approccio diretto tra sconosciuti.volevo capire quante volte accadeva realmente.
> io ora ho 2 possibilità ho uso chat varie e siti, ma per ora la cosa non funziona, oppure dovrei attaccare bottone dal nulla e mi sembra parecchio impegnativo sopratutto per una persona come mè.
> ti sono caduti i sacchetti ti ha aiutata con un gesto gentile, ma poi? come ha fatto a passare al dire rimaniamo in contatto vediamoci


mi ha offerto un passaggio.
perché dal nulla e non so come
avevamo cominciato anche a parlare.
in macchina ci siamo fermati parecchio tempo.
e ci siamo baciati........
quindi mi ha chiesto il numero dopo tutto questo.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> mi ha offerto un passaggio.
> perché dal nulla e non so come
> avevamo cominciato anche a parlare.
> in macchina ci siamo fermati parecchio tempo.
> ...


La prima volta che lo hai visto?


----------



## Horny (5 Aprile 2015)

bender, ma se tu non hai un lavoro,
un corso di yoga, una attività di volontariato,
se non frequenti nessuno, e pure le poche occasioni
che hai non approfondisci, è chiaro che
ti rimane internet.
e, a mio parere, non è il mezzo migliore per te.


----------



## Bender (5 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Con l'avvanzare dell'età l'uso dell'approccio "diretto" secondo me scema.  È un approccio più vacanziero, dove si ha fretta [emoji2], e la prima attrazione si basa tutta sul fisico.
> Edit: ho scritto forse una cazzata ( ma va [emoji12] [emoji12] ) l'uso di chat come Badoo dilaga a tutte le età, è la versione moderna dell'abbordaggio per strada, ma più per pigri visto che stando lì si sa che si è "aperti" al rimorchio e si va più a colpo sicuro


per me invece badoo era un modo per non sembrare fatidioso all'altra persona o metterla a disagio se ci provavo e non le interessavo, non è una questione di essere pigri almeno per me, ma un certo margine di sicurezza, tu scrivi se poi non risponde o ti risponde ma poi non vuole vederti fuori o non ti scrive più hai capito che non va.


----------



## Bender (5 Aprile 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> mi ha offerto un passaggio.
> perché dal nulla e non so come
> avevamo cominciato anche a parlare.
> in macchina ci siamo fermati parecchio tempo.
> ...


dal nulla perchè è iniziato tutto solo da un atto gentile, che di solito finisce con un grazie ed arrivederci.


----------



## Horny (5 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> La prima volta che lo hai visto?


si si.
esatto. e saremmo andati oltre,
se io non avessi dovuto prendere
mio figlio.
(poi che io non bacio mai è un 
discorso a parte)


----------



## ologramma (5 Aprile 2015)

Udite udite
Abbordaggio per strada con un mio amico il 7 gennaio, un freddo cane il mio amico mi frega l'altra , peccato per lui che il giorno dopo ritorna al paesello, io chiacchiero con l'altra , ci troviamo simpatici , ci frequentiamo, c'innamoriamo e siamo insieme da 43 anni , che dire :up:


----------



## Horny (5 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> dal nulla perchè è iniziato tutto solo da un atto gentile, che di solito finisce con un grazie ed arrivederci.


be' in quel caso c'era attrazione.
capisci?
l'opposto che su internet


----------



## drusilla (5 Aprile 2015)

Ma solo io ho scop... ejem fatto l'amore ls prima sera[emoji2] e poi rimasta oer vent'anni?? 
Avevamo fretta, solo tre giorni a disposizione


----------



## Nicka (5 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ma solo io ho scop... ejem fatto l'amore ls prima sera[emoji2] e poi rimasta oer vent'anni??
> Avevamo fretta, solo tre giorni a disposizione


No...


----------



## Bender (5 Aprile 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> bender, ma se tu non hai un lavoro,
> un corso di yoga, una attività di volontariato,
> se non frequenti nessuno, e pure le poche occasioni
> che hai non approfondisci, è chiaro che
> ...


lo so, che internet non sia il mezzo migliore l'ho capito.
per le occasioni da approfondire, se ti riferisci alla richiesta di informazioni, sono convinto che si limitava solo a quello, poi si avrei potuto farmi avanti, ma pensandoci non saprei come nemmeno ora, forse l'unica sarebbe stato lasciare il mio numero di telefono.
ora farò quel corso di speleologia,(molto probabile che al corso ci siano solo uomini, ma lo faccio perchè mi piace davvero) che durerà qualche mese poi a inizio estate si vedrà


----------



## Horny (5 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ma solo io ho scop... ejem fatto l'amore ls prima sera[emoji2] e poi rimasta oer vent'anni??
> Avevamo fretta, solo tre giorni a disposizione


be' si, ma non rimasta per vent'anni.
storielle iniziate così sì.


----------



## Eratò (5 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> il tuo caso per me rientra nel secondo tipo, approccio diretto,ma nell'arco della stessa sera hai detto prima no e poi lo hai cercato?


Quella sera non avevo voglia di chiacchiere e poi con noi c'era anche l'amica dimia sorella che aveva la cotta per lui insieme al fidanzato...Dopo che mi aveva parlato lui,ho cominciato a guardarlo e mi resi conto che fisicamentemi piaceva molto.Mi son bevuta una birra,andai in bagno ed incontrai proprio l'amica di mia sorella.Gli dissi chiaro chiaroche lui era bono e gli chiesi(ero brilla ,poi capi) se potevo provarci.Lei tutta scazzata mi disse :certo ,anche se non so se gli piaci.Ma micacapivo eh?Usci,andai da lui e gli dissi sorridendo :senti,ti ricordi di quel uscita che mi haiproposto prima?Si puo fare...in committiva.Cosi iniziamo a frequentarci....2 settimane dopofacevamo l'amore.


----------



## Bender (5 Aprile 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> Udite udite
> Abbordaggio per strada con un mio amico il 7 gennaio, un freddo cane il mio amico mi frega l'altra , peccato per lui che il giorno dopo ritorna al paesello, io chiacchiero con l'altra , ci troviamo simpatici , ci frequentiamo, c'innamoriamo e siamo insieme da 43 anni , che dire :up:


che dire bè DESTINO
bella storia davvero,quanti anni avevi allora?


----------



## Horny (5 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> lo so, che internet non sia il mezzo migliore l'ho capito.
> per le occasioni da approfondire, se ti riferisci alla richiesta di informazioni, sono convinto che si limitava solo a quello, poi si avrei potuto farmi avanti, ma pensandoci non saprei come nemmeno ora, forse l'unica sarebbe stato lasciare il mio numero di telefono.
> *ora farò quel corso di speleologia,*(molto probabile che al corso ci siano solo uomini*, ma lo faccio perchè mi piace davvero) *che durerà qualche mese poi a inizio estate si vedrà


ma non è che tu debba farti avanti.
con certe persone scatta un qualcosa
e si approfondisce.
mi riferivo a quell'episodio, sì.
non ho neppure capito se tu fossi attratto.
per il neretto: bravo.


----------



## ologramma (5 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> che dire bè DESTINO
> bella storia davvero,quanti anni avevi allora?


Vuoi fare il conto eh?
ne avevo 25 e per quei tempi ero un tardone , figurati adesso come sono cambiati i tempi


----------



## Bender (5 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ma solo io ho scop... ejem fatto l'amore ls prima sera[emoji2] e poi rimasta oer vent'anni??
> Avevamo fretta, solo tre giorni a disposizione


ha me è capitato dopo una decina di giorni,tieni conto che avevamo 16 io e 17 lei ed era la prima volta per entrambi.
ma io le ispiravo fiducia si vede e aveva paura che negandosi non saremmo più stati insieme.
non ti dico poi cosa le hanno detto le sue amiche, ma sei pazza, se poi ti lascia muori, lo hai fatto troppo presto, be poi siamo rimasti insieme 14 anni
mentre le sue amiche passavano da una relazione ad un altra


----------



## Bender (5 Aprile 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> Vuoi fare il conto eh?
> ne avevo 25 e per quei tempi ero un tardone , figurati adesso come sono cambiati i tempi


un tardone perchè non eri ancora sistemato? o perchè ci provavi per strada?
era curiosità così


----------



## ologramma (5 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> un tardone perchè non eri ancora sistemato? o perchè ci provavi per strada?
> era curiosità così


Perchè hai nostri tempi fidanzarsi a quella età si era tardoni in effetti ci si sposava giovanissimi


----------



## Bender (5 Aprile 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ma non è che tu debba farti avanti.
> con certe persone scatta un qualcosa
> e si approfondisce.
> mi riferivo a quell'episodio, sì.
> ...


una delle due ragazze mi piaceva, nelle poche cose che mi ha detto mi stava simpatica, ma io potevo interessarle? forse se non è scattato quel qualcosa vuol dire di no, non lo so, comunque ancora stavo scrivendo alla mia ex,quindi forse ero troppo preso, ma se ricapitasse non credo andrebbe diversamente, se ci fosse un modo per capire se si ha qualche possibilità, prima di saltare nel buio


----------



## Bender (5 Aprile 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> Perchè hai nostri tempi fidanzarsi a quella età si era tardoni in effetti ci si sposava giovanissimi


ok avevo capito, chiedevo solo conferma.


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> vorrei conoscere tutti i casi, o almeno quelli più importanti in cui avete conosciuto il vostro/a compagno/a o marito/moglie.
> siate sinceri il più possibile,almeno si potrà capire se dietro c'era un minimo di contesto, di interazione precedente e giustificazione nel parlarsi e conoscersi, o invece se tutto è iniziatò così tra un incontro tra due sconosciuti dove uno si è fatto avanti.
> sinceramente io credo sia più dominante il primo caso.
> grazie a tutti quelli che vorranno rispondere.


:fischio:


----------



## Bender (5 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> :fischio:


guarda forse si sarà già capito ma sono parecchio ingenuo, quindi le allusioni proprio non le capisco davvero o se le capisco ci arrivo dopo, cosa vuoi dire?
io qui cercavo storie per capire un po come funzionano le cose, cosa va e cosa non va.
perchè la regola dell'essere sempre se stessi forse è un po troppo sopravvalutata, vedi ii rutti al mac donald


----------



## Horny (5 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> una delle due ragazze mi piaceva, nelle poche cose che mi ha detto mi stava simpatica, ma io potevo interessarle? forse se non è scattato quel qualcosa vuol dire di no, non lo so, comunque ancora stavo scrivendo alla mia ex,quindi forse ero troppo preso, ma se ricapitasse non credo andrebbe diversamente, se ci fosse un modo per capire se si ha qualche possibilità, prima di saltare nel buio


ma se si ha qualche possibilità, 
che discorso è?
a me è capitato,
( ndr pochissime volte), che iniziavo
a parlare e mi trovavo a mio agio
accanto a quella persona.
allora viene naturale proseguire.
non è che ti chiedi quante probabilità hai.
che poi non capisco cosa importi, dato che la persona
ancora non la conosci e non hai creato il legame.
quanti anni hai?


----------



## Bender (5 Aprile 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ma se si ha qualche possibilità,
> che discorso è?
> a me è capitato,
> ( ndr pochissime volte), che iniziavo
> ...


ho 31 anni, ma la situazione per mè è totalmente nuova, non ho MAI approcciato nessuna


----------



## Horny (5 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ho 31 anni, ma la situazione per mè è totalmente nuova, non ho MAI approcciato nessuna


a 31 anni?
cosa intendi per approcciare?


----------



## Bender (5 Aprile 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> a 31 anni?
> cosa intendi per approcciare?


è tanto strano che ho 31 anni per come scrivo e per come sono?
intendo che non mi sono mai avvicinato ad una ragazza con l'intento di provarci,sono stato 14 anni con la mia ex, è venuta lei da me tramite un amico in comune.in questi hanni non è che non ho mai parlato con ragazze, ma mai con questo intento e poi erano amiche sue o dei miei amici.


----------



## Horny (5 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> è tanto strano che ho 31 anni per come scrivo e per come sono?
> intendo che non mi sono mai avvicinato ad una ragazza con l'intento di provarci,sono stato 14 anni con la mia ex, è venuta lei da me tramite un amico in comune.in questi hanni non è che non ho mai parlato con ragazze, ma mai con questo intento e poi erano amiche sue o dei miei amici.


ma sei mai stato con altre donne?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> si si.
> esatto. e saremmo andati oltre,
> se io non avessi dovuto prendere
> mio figlio.
> ...


Non era il bacio il rpblema. Ma mi rendo conto di essere io fuori da mondo.


----------



## Horny (5 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non era il bacio il rpblema. Ma mi rendo conto di essere io fuori da mondo.


perchè non lo conoscevo dici?
be' a me è capitato, un paio di volte,
di essere molto attratta immediatamente.


----------



## Bender (5 Aprile 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ma sei mai stato con altre donne?


si altre due in breve tempo,


----------



## Eratò (5 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ho 31 anni, ma la situazione per mè è totalmente nuova, non ho MAI approcciato nessuna



Secondo me l'approccio diventa un problema quando pensi troppo
prima di approcciare....Basta essere se stessi ed essere naturali
senza battute costruite.Un "ciao,come va?" o un "piacere sono Bender"
sono sufficienti..

Un tizio molto carino che m'scaduto appena ha aperto 
bocca aveva detto "ciao,il tuo sguardo mi penetra il cuore"
Chiamiamo il 118 allora gli risposi.Mi sembrava finto...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> perchè non lo conoscevo dici?
> be' a me è capitato, un paio di volte,
> di essere molto attratta immediatamente.


Perché non salirei mai in auto con uno che non conosco. Non lo facevo a 16 anni figurati se lo faccio a 44 con due figli.
Due volte mi è capitato di essere avvicinata in un supermercato e sono offerti di accompagnarmi all'auto. Rispediti al mittente.


----------



## Bender (5 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Secondo me l'approccio diventa un problema quando pensi troppo
> prima di approcciare....Basta essere se stessi ed essere naturali
> senza battute costruite.Un "ciao,come va?" o un "piacere sono Bender"
> sono sufficienti..
> ...



non potrei mai dire una cosa del genere.
se sono naturale er come sono io è un no assicurato


----------



## Tradito? (5 Aprile 2015)

Fai cosi' bender, inizia ad esercitarti nel parlare con le persone sconosciute, ad esempio nei negozi, sull'autobus. Ti accorgerai che nella maggior parte dei casi una parola e' benvenuta, e che anche tu hai qualcosa da dire che possa essere apprezzato. Cosi' quando becchi la commessa che ti piace sei pronto.


----------



## Eratò (5 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non potrei mai dire una cosa del genere.
> se sono naturale er come sono io è un no assicurato


E tu come sei al naturale?


----------



## Bender (5 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Fai cosi' bender, inizia ad esercitarti nel parlare con le persone sconosciute, ad esempio nei negozi, sull'autobus. Ti accorgerai che nella maggior parte dei casi una parola e' benvenuta, e che anche tu hai qualcosa da dire che possa essere apprezzato. Cosi' quando becchi la commessa che ti piace sei pronto.


ci parlo tranquillamente già senza problemi,capita, la differenza è che se devo parlare con la commessa sarà evidentissimo che è perchè mi piace è questo che mi mette pressione e ansia.
non ho problemi a parlare con le persone se c'è un motivo valido.
è un po lo stesso principio per il quale non avevo problemi a parlare con le ragazze per spiegargli e accompagnarle al locale


----------



## Bender (5 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E tu come sei al naturale?


sono esattamente uguale a come scrivo qui.
e qui suscito la furia quasi incondizionata, quindi


----------



## Horny (5 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perché non salirei mai in auto con uno che non conosco. Non lo facevo a 16 anni figurati se lo faccio a 44 con due figli.
> Due volte mi è capitato di essere avvicinata in un supermercato e sono offerti di accompagnarmi all'auto. Rispediti al mittente.


io neppure.
ma lo conoscevo perchè
abitava vicino a me.
di vista.


----------



## Horny (5 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ci parlo tranquillamente già senza problemi,capita, la differenza è che se devo parlare con la commessa sarà evidentissimo che è perchè mi piace è questo che mi mette pressione e ansia.
> non ho problemi a parlare con le persone se c'è un motivo valido.
> è un po lo stesso principio per il quale non avevo problemi a parlare con le ragazze per spiegargli e accompagnarle al locale


chi è questa commessa?


----------



## Eratò (5 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> sono esattamente uguale a come scrivo qui.
> e qui suscito la furia quasi incondizionata, quindi


Ma qui quello che ha scatenato la furia non e il come scrivi.ma quello che scrivi...
e per precisione per la tua ossessione di continuare un rapporto 
finito aspettando una donna che non ti ama...io apprezzo la
tua sincerita nel mostrarti per come sei e nel tuo metterti in discussione interagendo
e questo 3d ne e la dimostrazione.


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ci parlo tranquillamente già senza problemi,capita, la differenza è che se devo parlare con la commessa sarà evidentissimo che è perchè mi piace è questo che mi mette pressione e ansia.
> non ho problemi a parlare con le persone se c'è un motivo valido.
> è un po lo stesso principio per il quale non avevo problemi a parlare con le ragazze per spiegargli e accompagnarle al locale


e quale sarebbe il problema nel fatto che ti piace?

Se non sei un pesantone, è comunque piacevole avere intorno persone a cui si piace. E' un complimento. Non pensi?


----------



## disincantata (5 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> sono esattamente uguale a come scrivo qui.
> e qui suscito la furia quasi incondizionata, quindi



NON devi confondere la storia con la tua ex, che veramente era impossibile da accettare (pur con l'esperienza di mia figlia) da come sei tu.

Tieni conto che ci sono  tantissime  donne che vorrebbero trovare l'amore, quello vero,  e che quando si accorgono che un uomo e' timido e riservato,  se interessate,   sanno loro come fare ad approfondire la conoscenza.

Limitati a guardarle, un piccolo gesto gentile, un aperitivo insieme.  _Poi se si e' 'compatibili'  puo' nascere  tutto il resto.

La mia piccola ha conosciuto un ragazzo che le piaceva in vacanza, lui molto molto riservato. Mia figlia ha avuto il cellulare di lui da un amico, dopo settimane lo ha invitato ad andare insieme ad un evento, ed ora da sei mesi si frequentano e sono felici.  Lui credo non avrebbe mai osato neppure pensarci.  Le ha scritto che ogni volta che si sveglia ancora non crede sia vero quello che sta vivendo.  Che spesso teme sia solo un sogno.  Anche lei e' felice.  Chi vivra' vedra' per ora va benissimo.  

Anche l'altra che ha perso anni, troppi anni, dietro ad un opportunista ha finalmente un compagno che la ama ed e'  felice. Credo l'abbia conosciuto in una sala da ballo, devo chiedere,  hanno cenato qui questa sera, allegri e beati. 

Sai cosa potrebbe frenare una donna,  sapere che a 31 anni non hai un lavoro....._


----------



## Bender (5 Aprile 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> chi è questa commessa?


lavora in una libreria, l'ho notata che è più di un mese forse due devo controllare gli scontrini
ogni tanto andavo in questa libreria,lei sembra una tagazza semplice,non tanto appariscente,ha scarpe da ginnastica basse a volte convers, bluejeans o leggings,maglioni o felpe, capelli a caschetto neri e porta gli occhiali a volte ha gli scaldamuscoli alle caviglie, assomiglia a velma di scooby doo
https://susanmcmovies.files.wordpress.com/2014/12/scooby-doo-movies-8686350-2100-1372.jpg


----------



## Bender (5 Aprile 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> NON devi confondere la storia con la tua ex, che veramente era impossibile da accettare (pur con l'esperienza di mia figlia) da come sei tu.
> 
> Tieni conto che ci sono  tantissime  donne che vorrebbero trovare l'amore, quello vero,  e che quando si accorgono che un uomo e' timido e riservato,  se interessate,   sanno loro come fare ad approfondire la conoscenza.
> 
> ...


lo so bene , alla fine è uno dei motivi che ha fatto andare via la mi ex
questa cosa me la sono trascinata sempre dietro anche quando illavoro c'è l'avevo, ma a suo padre non andava bene, io ero il cavallo zoppo, o quando andavamo a cene con le sue amiche di scuola e c'erano i rispettivi compagni o mariti, imprenditori, bancari, dottori e diceva va bè se ti accontenti felice tu oppure magari poi arriverà qualcosa di meglio.


----------



## Bender (5 Aprile 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> e quale sarebbe il problema nel fatto che ti piace?
> 
> Se non sei un pesantone, è comunque piacevole avere intorno persone a cui si piace. E' un complimento. Non pensi?


il problema è che sono spesso li, che non so se sia impegnato oppure no, non l'ho mica capito anche se non ha anelli alle dita non è detto, forse il problema sono io, e comunque se mi volesse conoscere o mi vendo per quello che non sono e non l'ho mai fatto oppure dopo che scoprirà un pai di cose saluti, ma questo credo valga per tutte


----------



## disincantata (5 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> lo so bene , alla fine è uno dei motivi che ha fatto andare via la mi ex



E ci credo, anche se di lei ho una brutta opinione da come la descrivevi, 14 anni insieme e nessuna possibilita' di  immaginare un futuro boh, sembri piu' preoccupato di trovare una ragazza che io lavoro, io al  tuo posto cercherei quello è dopo sara' un attimo.....


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> il problema è che sono spesso li, che non so se sia impegnato oppure no, non l'ho mica capito anche se non ha anelli alle dita non è detto, forse il problema sono io, e comunque se mi volesse conoscere o mi vendo per quello che non sono e non l'ho mai fatto oppure dopo che scoprirà un pai di cose saluti, ma questo credo valga per tutte


ma perchè vai per compartimenti stagni? Anelli, non anelli, venderti per quello che non sei, cose da scoprire....che confusione!!!

tu pensa a migliorare te stesso. (ma come cavolo fai a campare senza lavoro?? sei un ricco ereditiero??:inlove:)
più la percezione di te come essere valido aumenta, più aumenta anche la sicurezza nell'esporti con altri/e. E più sei rilassato verso te stesso più lo sarai anche con gli altri/e.

Se non sei un ricco ereditiero, un lavoro è sicuramente il primo passo.


----------



## Bender (5 Aprile 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma perchè vai per compartimenti stagni? Anelli, non anelli, venderti per quello che non sei, cose da scoprire....che confusione!!!
> 
> tu pensa a migliorare te stesso. (ma come cavolo fai a campare senza lavoro?? sei un ricco ereditiero??:inlove:)
> più la percezione di te come essere valido aumenta, più aumenta anche la sicurezza nell'esporti con altri/e. E più sei rilassato verso te stesso più lo sarai anche con gli altri/e.
> ...


non sono un ricco ereditiero
per il lavoro ci sono alcune cose che mi penalizzano, ma ormai sono in un vicolo ceco e devo cambiare perforza.


----------



## Bender (5 Aprile 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> E ci credo, anche se di lei ho una brutta opinione da come la descrivevi, 14 anni insieme e nessuna possibilita' di  immaginare un futuro boh, sembri piu' preoccupato di trovare una ragazza che io lavoro, io al  tuo posto cercherei quello è dopo sara' un attimo.....


ma i progetti vengono dopo, comunque non è che non ho mai lavorato, se penso che una storia si basi principalmente sul lavoro però mi pare tutto molto triste, anche perchè a parte i dipendenti pubblici chi più chi meno è a rischio di perderlo.


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> *non sono un ricco ereditiero*
> per il lavoro ci sono alcune cose che mi penalizzano, ma ormai sono in un vicolo ceco e devo cambiare perforza.


ah....:blank:




e che aspetti?
cambia. fai. 

che lavoro vorresti fare? cosa ti piacerebbe?


----------



## Bender (5 Aprile 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ah....:blank:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non è così facile cambiare a comando, forse aspetto di trovare qualcuno che mi aiuti e mi spinga a farlo


----------



## Nicka (5 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma i progetti vengono dopo, comunque non è che non ho mai lavorato, se penso che una storia si basi principalmente sul lavoro però mi pare tutto molto triste, anche perchè a parte i dipendenti pubblici chi più chi meno è a rischio di perderlo.


Una storia non si basa principalmente sul lavoro, ma senza lavoro la vedo dura riuscire a costruire qualcosa...
Se non sei "fortunato" una casa la devi comprare o prendere in affitto...ci sono le bollette, la spesa, se capita qualche casino fisico devi avere soldi per andare dal medico...e tutto questo lo hai solo con un lavoro...
E per costruire qualcosa non è che si intende che devi fare progetti il giorno stesso che conosci una ragazza, ma stai sicuro che questa ragazza ci penserà bene prima di iniziare una relazione con una persona che non fa niente.
Ormai lavoriamo tutti, maschi e femmine, quindi non è questione di mantenimenti o altro...il fatto di avere un lavoro vuole anche dire che fai qualcosa nella vita, la mattina ti alzi e vai a lavorare e poi torni a casa.
Stare con una persona che sta in casa senza fare niente tutto il giorno è deprimente.
Ho visto una situazione simile molto da vicino, lei alla fine l'ha mandato affanculo.


----------



## Nicka (5 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non è così facile cambiare a comando, *forse aspetto di trovare qualcuno che mi aiuti e mi spinga a farlo*


Premessa: non ti sto rispondendo con astio...se no poi ci rimani male.

Ma fatti dire che il neretto è una stronzata colossale. Poi ti lamenti che ti si mandi affanculo eh!
Il cambiamento lo devi volere tu e lo devi volere per te stesso!
Madonna mia...ma che cazzo stai ad aspettare???


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non è così facile cambiare a comando, forse aspetto di trovare qualcuno che mi aiuti e mi spinga a farlo




non è facile cambiare a comando, ma vuoi un comando per cambiare??...non mi sembra una buona strategia. :singleeye:

e che aspetti?
è passata anche pasqua eh...


----------



## Bender (5 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Una storia non si basa principalmente sul lavoro, ma senza lavoro la vedo dura riuscire a costruire qualcosa...
> Se non sei "fortunato" una casa la devi comprare o prendere in affitto...ci sono le bollette, la spesa, se capita qualche casino fisico devi avere soldi per andare dal medico...e tutto questo lo hai solo con un lavoro...
> E per costruire qualcosa non è che si intende che devi fare progetti il giorno stesso che conosci una ragazza, ma stai sicuro che questa ragazza ci penserà bene prima di iniziare una relazione con una persona che non fa niente.
> Ormai lavoriamo tutti, maschi e femmine, quindi non è questione di mantenimenti o altro...il fatto di avere un lavoro vuole anche dire che fai qualcosa nella vita, la mattina ti alzi e vai a lavorare e poi torni a casa.
> ...


non volevo intendere questo, dicevo che non è detto che uno il lavoro lo abbia sempre ci potrebbero essere momenti in cui non lo si ha


----------



## Bender (6 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Premessa: non ti sto rispondendo con astio...se no poi ci rimani male.
> 
> Ma fatti dire che il neretto è una stronzata colossale. Poi ti lamenti che ti si mandi affanculo eh!
> Il cambiamento lo devi volere tu e lo devi volere per te stesso!
> Madonna mia...ma che cazzo stai ad aspettare???


non ci sono riuscito prima a cambiare quando c'era qualcosa che mi spingeva a farlo.
dovrei riuscirci oro, lo so che è così,ma dal saperlo a farlo c'è un mare.
non so cosa fare questa è la realtà, e ci sto provando con le agenzie interinali,ma non va


----------



## disincantata (6 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma i progetti vengono dopo, comunque non è che non ho mai lavorato, se penso che una storia si basi principalmente sul lavoro però mi pare tutto molto triste, anche perchè a parte i dipendenti pubblici chi più chi meno è a rischio di perderlo.



Una cosa e' perderlo il lavoro, se lo si ha, un altra a 31 anni non averlo.  

Che  siano anni difficili  non ho dubbi, pero' dai l'impressione di ritenere piu' importante la tua ex o la tua futura donna al lavoro, al tuo posto invertire le priorita', una volta che avrai un lavoro sara' tutto piu' semplice.  

NON servono quasi a niente le agenzie interinali, deve essere un puro caso trovare  tramite loro, devi girare in vari posti, chiedere a conoscenti, meglio ancora ai preti se hai occasione.  

Stai perdendo anni preziosi.  NON e' affatto vero che per una relazione seria  non sia importante che un uomo non lavori, e' determinante.

non hai 15 anni.


----------



## Stark72 (6 Aprile 2015)

Conosciuti alle ore 20:00 tramite amici comuni, mai visti prima. Alle 02:00 stavamo avvinghiati.


----------



## Tradito? (6 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma i progetti vengono dopo, comunque non è che non ho mai lavorato, se penso che una storia si basi principalmente sul lavoro però mi pare tutto molto triste, anche perchè a parte i dipendenti pubblici chi più chi meno è a rischio di perderlo.


Triste o non triste e' la verita', funziona cosi' alla tua eta' non avere un lavoro e' un grosso handicap, cosa puoi offrire ad una regazza che non siano le tue lagne ed insicurezza. Quindi il mio consiglio, oltre a quello che ti scrivevo prima di imparare ad interagire con il prossimo per il piacere di farlo, e' quello di concentrarti su te stesso e trovare al piu' presto un lavoro.


----------



## ologramma (6 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Conosciuti alle ore 20:00 tramite amici comuni, mai visti prima. Alle 02:00 stavamo avvinghiati.


Visto come è andata a finire !Mi sa che  era troppo presto bisognava appurare bene la liceità della tua lei


----------



## Horny (6 Aprile 2015)

bender,
ti faccio un esempio di approccio
fallimentare.
oggi sono stata al parco.
troppa gente, mi cerco un 
luogo appartato.
ho appoggiato lo zaino da 20 secondi.
si avvicina questo tizio. sui 35, 
forse un po' palestrato, abbronzato.
LUI - ehi,  mi hai rubato il posto!!
IO - mi spiace.
LUI - ma tu sei di qui?
IO -  in che senso?
IO - 
- vabé, allora vuoi che vada via?
IO - sì!


----------



## Bender (6 Aprile 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Una cosa e' perderlo il lavoro, se lo si ha, un altra a 31 anni non averlo.
> 
> Che  siano anni difficili  non ho dubbi, pero' dai l'impressione di ritenere piu' importante la tua ex o la tua futura donna al lavoro, al tuo posto invertire le priorita', una volta che avrai un lavoro sara' tutto piu' semplice.
> 
> ...


che forse le agenzie interinali non sia il massimo dell'efficenza è vero,ma funzionano meglio del collocamento, e poi se non servono a nulla come mai si sono moltiplicate come funghi?
il lavoro lo si perde a volte molto semplicemente perchè il contratto a tempo determinato da 3 o 6 mesi non ti viene rinnovato,teoricamnete appena trovo un lavoro dovrei affrettarmi a trovare l'anima gemella prima che mi scada il contratto, sempre che non fallisce prima l'azienda che mi da lavoro o non viene assorbita, tute cose già successe.
andare a chiedere ai preti mi è davvero nuova.
e  se una persona il lavoro c'è l'avesse ma in nero?


----------



## Bender (6 Aprile 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> bender,
> ti faccio un esempio di approccio
> fallimentare.
> oggi sono stata al parco.
> ...


mi hai rubato il posto pù che un approccio mi sembrava il modo per iniziare una rissa.
il mio problema è che non riuscirei proprio ad iniziare una conversazione senza un motivo valido, perchè sarebbe troppo palese l'intenzione di provarci.
comunque a prescindere da quello che ti ha detto già quando stava venedo verso di te credo che sapevi dove voleva arrivare e ancor prima che parlasse sapevi se ti poteva piacere oppure no, poi va bè il modo di porsi non ha aiutato


----------



## Bender (6 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Conosciuti alle ore 20:00 tramite amici comuni, mai visti prima. Alle 02:00 stavamo avvinghiati.


che velocità,penso sia un record,comunque rientra sempre nel primo caso,alla fine quello che pensavo è corretto


----------



## Horny (6 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perché non salirei mai in auto con uno che non conosco. Non lo facevo a 16 anni figurati se lo faccio a 44 con due figli.
> Due volte mi è capitato di essere avvicinata in un supermercato e sono offerti di accompagnarmi all'auto. Rispediti al mittente.


 amo il rischio.

altro non si è affatto avvicinato.
io ho inciampato,
mi sono caduti i sacchetti
e lui mi ha aiutato a raccogliere
la spesa.
non c'era in lui alcun intento di 
approcciare, solo un gesto spontaneo
di gentilezza .


----------



## Horny (6 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mi hai rubato il posto pù che un approccio mi sembrava il modo per iniziare una rissa.
> il mio problema è che non riuscirei proprio ad iniziare una conversazione senza un motivo valido, perchè sarebbe troppo palese l'intenzione di provarci.
> comunque a prescindere da quello che ti ha detto già quando stava venedo verso di te credo che sapevi dove voleva arrivare e ancor prima che parlasse sapevi se ti poteva piacere oppure no, poi va bè il modo di porsi non ha aiutato


ma tu non devi proprio
averla, l'intenzione di provarci .
devi essere te stesso, naturale.
poi le cose accadono.
ma se non hai un lavoro, come ti mantieni?
ps
il tizio mi ha proprio infastidito nell'approccio,
non avrei potuto trovarlo attraente.
nel caso di altro, al supermercato,
ho percepito gentilezza gratuita.


----------



## Bender (6 Aprile 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ma tu non devi proprio
> averla, l'intenzione di provarci .
> devi essere te stesso, naturale.
> poi le cose accadono.
> ...


ma se vado a parlare con una sconosciuta dal nulla così è logico che il motivo è quello, è un paradosso, se invece ci si conosce per una attivita, per mezzo di amici i discorsi ci stanno e possono essere più leggeri e magari riprendere la volta successiva. se approcci una sconosciuta il risultata deve essere più immediato , non può esserci una prossima volta se non ci si scambia i contatti.
piano piano mi adeguerò


----------



## Simy (6 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> vorrei conoscere tutti i casi, o almeno quelli più importanti in cui avete conosciuto il vostro/a compagno/a o marito/moglie.
> siate sinceri il più possibile,almeno si potrà capire se dietro c'era un minimo di contesto, di interazione precedente e giustificazione nel parlarsi e conoscersi, o invece se tutto è iniziatò così tra un incontro tra due sconosciuti dove uno si è fatto avanti.
> sinceramente io credo sia più dominante il primo caso.
> grazie a tutti quelli che vorranno rispondere.



1. lui lavorava in un'azienda adiacente alla mia.. ci incontravamo spesso al mattino al bar. mi ha offerto qualche caffè... siamo usciti insieme dopo un paio di mesi, abbiamo convissuto per 5 anni. c'ho più corna io con lui che un cesto de lumache.

2. conosciuti ad una cena di amici in comune. la sera dopo siamo andati a prendere un gelato insime. storiella durata 6 mesi...


----------



## Bender (6 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> 1. lui lavorava in un'azienda adiacente alla mia.. ci incontravamo spesso al mattino al bar. mi ha offerto qualche caffè... siamo usciti insieme dopo un paio di mesi, abbiamo convissuto per 5 anni. c'ho più corna io con lui che un cesto de lumache.
> 
> 2. conosciuti ad una cena di amici in comune. la sera dopo siamo andati a prendere un gelato insime. storiella durata 6 mesi...


ok grazie per la testimonianza,


----------



## Simy (6 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ok grazie per la testimonianza,



sembra un circolo di "cornuti anonimi!" :rotfl:


----------



## Horny (6 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> *ma se vado a parlare con una sconosciuta dal nulla così è logico che il motivo è quello*, è un paradosso, *se invece ci si conosce per una attivita*, per mezzo di amici i discorsi ci stanno e possono essere più leggeri e magari riprendere la volta successiva. se approcci una sconosciuta il risultata deve essere più immediato , non può esserci una prossima volta se non ci si scambia i contatti.
> piano piano mi adeguerò


assolutamente no.
a me è capitato parecchie volte di conversare
con sconosciuti. che so, signore anziane sul bus,
ragazzini in fila alla cassa, ma qualsiasi persona.
non so, a teatro, dopo il primo atto.
anche nei parchi.
una attvità......ma bender.......
vivere, di per sè, è già una attività di tutto rispetto, non trovi?
a te piace la tua vita?


----------



## Bender (6 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> sembra un circolo di "cornuti anonimi!" :rotfl:


ma io non volevo i particolari di come poi sia andata a finire, volevo solo sapere com'era iniziato, così per farmi un idea di cosa è più normale e cosa no, lo so che non ci sono regole ma da quello che traspare qui la maggior parte delle persone si conosce per mezzo di qualcuno o qualcosa.


----------



## Bender (6 Aprile 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> assolutamente no.
> a me è capitato parecchie volte di conversare
> con sconosciuti. che so, signore anziane sul bus,
> ragazzini in fila alla cassa, ma qualsiasi persona.
> ...


ma anche io ho conversato con persone a volte, ma erano conversazioni fini a se stesse, quando invece c'è l'intento di un approccio è palese. senza contare che le persone anziane o i bambini partono direttamnete fuori categoria.
mi piaceva prima, ora è un periodo di solitudine forzata,che mi avvilisce


----------



## disincantata (6 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma io non volevo i particolari di come poi sia andata a finire, volevo solo sapere com'era iniziato, così per farmi un idea di cosa è più normale e cosa no, lo so che non ci sono regole ma da quello che traspare qui la maggior parte delle persone si conosce per mezzo di qualcuno o qualcosa.



MI HAI ricordato un fatto curioso, un mio conoscente ha sposato il chirurgo (donna) che gli ha fatto la colonscopia. .....tanto per dirti come e' strano a volte conoscersi. ..ha conosciuto prima il culo della faccia eppure...dopo un anno erano sposati e lei incinta!


----------



## Simy (6 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma io non volevo i particolari di come poi sia andata a finire, volevo solo sapere com'era iniziato, così per farmi un idea di cosa è più normale e cosa no, lo so che non ci sono regole ma da quello che traspare qui la maggior parte delle persone si conosce *per mezzo di qualcuno o qualcosa*.


mi pare abbastanza ovvio, altrimenti come pensi di conoscere qualcuno/a?


----------



## Nicka (6 Aprile 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> MI HAI ricordato un fatto curioso, un mio conoscente ha sposato il chirurgo (donna) che gli ha fatto la colonscopia. .....tanto per dirti come e' strano a volte conoscersi. ..ha conosciuto prima il culo della faccia eppure...dopo un anno erano sposati e lei incinta!


Oddio!!!! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
Il mio urologo in effetti era figo...ma non ho tentato l'approccio!


----------



## Bender (6 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> mi pare abbastanza ovvio, altrimenti come pensi di conoscere qualcuno/a?


be alcuni mi hanno detto di andare direttamente a parlare con una persona che non mi conosce intendevo quello.
tu hai avuto entrambe le eserienze un approccio da una sconosciuto al bar, che conoscevi solo di vista ma che da quello che hai detto non ci avevi mai parlato e poi una persona che ti è stata presentata, io come mezzo intendevo quello.
penso che li approcci diretti mettano a disagio entrambe le parti, mentre per mezzo di qualcuno un amico si ci può vedere più volte e capire se c'e interesse anche con l'aiuto del'amico comune


----------



## disincantata (6 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Oddio!!!! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> Il mio urologo in effetti era figo...ma non ho tentato l'approccio!



Li e' stata amore a prima vista ahahahahah subito in intimita'.......


----------



## Simy (6 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> be alcuni mi hanno detto di andare direttamente a parlare con una persona che non mi conosce intendevo quello.
> tu hai avuto entrambe le eserienze un approccio da una sconosciuto al bar, che conoscevi solo di vista ma che da quello che hai detto non ci avevi mai parlato e poi una persona che ti è stata presentata, io come mezzo intendevo quello.
> penso che li approcci diretti mettano a disagio entrambe le parti, mentre per mezzo di qualcuno un amico si ci può vedere più volte e capire se c'e interesse anche con l'aiuto del'amico comune



mi è capitato anche di avere approcci diretti


----------



## Bender (6 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> mi è capitato anche di avere approcci diretti


lo immagino, ma se la persona non ti interessava o eri impegnata, non ti ha dato fastidio?
come hai risposto,com'è andata,cosa ti hanno detto per attaccare discorso


----------



## Stark72 (6 Aprile 2015)

Bender, ma a che te serve???
Non dirmi per fare qualche strano paragone con la tua ex perché te mando l'ISIS!!!
Se ti serve per capire come si torna in pista, non serve a nulla. Accendi i motori e vai.
Tecniche per trovare l'amore non ce ne sono, quello è casuale e può succedere in un momento qualsiasi.
Topa da battaglia ne trovi quanta ne vuoi invece, sei pure un bel riCazzinetto che voi de più?
Daje!


----------



## Spot (6 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Bender, ma a che te serve???
> Non dirmi per fare qualche strano paragone con la tua ex perché te mando l'ISIS!!!
> Se ti serve per capire come si torna in pista, non serve a nulla. Accendi i motori e vai.
> Tecniche per trovare l'amore non ce ne sono, quello è casuale e può succedere in un momento qualsiasi.
> ...


Quoto.
Sta il meno possibile in casa e quando trovi qualcosa d'interessante buttati e basta. Parla, trova scuse per chiedere numeri. Non so in che città vivi, ma frequenta posti.
Prendi qualche sito d'incontri e iscriviti. Io trovo le chat non molto interessanti, ma nei periodi di magra van bene pure quelle. Chiedi di uscire a tutte quelle che dalle foto sembrano fighe, una su 20 accetterà.
Se hai facebook, inizia a tampinare qualche gnocca single, metti qualche mi piace, scrivi qualche cazzata sull'essere un lupo solitario con tanto amore da offrire.
Insomma, vai e fai.


----------



## Bender (6 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Bender, ma a che te serve???
> Non dirmi per fare qualche strano paragone con la tua ex perché te mando l'ISIS!!!
> Se ti serve per capire come si torna in pista, non serve a nulla. Accendi i motori e vai.
> Tecniche per trovare l'amore non ce ne sono, quello è casuale e può succedere in un momento qualsiasi.
> ...


mi serve in poche parole per convincermi che si può fare, detto proprio diretto e semplice.
e magari capire prima di buttarsi se ci sono possibilità.
io vorrei evitare di fare figure di merda in genrale


----------



## Bender (6 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Sta il meno possibile in casa e quando trovi qualcosa d'interessante buttati e basta. Parla, trova scuse per chiedere numeri. Non so in che città vivi, ma frequenta posti.
> Prendi qualche sito d'incontri e iscriviti. Io trovo le chat non molto interessanti, ma nei periodi di magra van bene pure quelle. Chiedi di uscire a tutte quelle che dalle foto sembrano fighe, una su 20 accetterà.
> Se hai facebook, inizia a tampinare qualche gnocca single, metti qualche mi piace, scrivi qualche cazzata sull'essere un lupo solitario con tanto amore da offrire.
> Insomma, vai e fai.


ehm il sestema delle chat l'ho già usato, ho conosciuto un paio di ragazze ma non facevano per me, con l'ultima è finita con una gara di rutti al mac donald tra lei e la sua amica
continuerò  a comprare libri chissà che non  faccia lei la prima mossa


----------



## Simy (6 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> lo immagino, ma se la persona non ti interessava o eri impegnata, non ti ha dato fastidio?
> come hai risposto,com'è andata,cosa ti hanno detto per attaccare discorso


Fastidio no, a meno che la gente non sia volgare. un complimento fa sempre piacere. 
per quanto mi riguarda non sono mai andata oltre il complimento ricevuto.

che mi hanno detto, vediamo:

1. ammazza quanto sei tanta (no comment)
2. in coda sul GRA: "scusa, stai andando al mare?" .. io: "no, in ufficio" .. "peccato, potevamo andare insieme" :rotfl:
3. "scusa, ci conosciamo?" .. io:"no!"... lui:"beh, adesso si" 
4. al supermercato: "scusa, mi sai dire come si cucina il pesce spada"


se me ne vengono in mente altre te le dico


----------



## Nicka (6 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mi serve in poche parole per convincermi che si può fare, detto proprio diretto e semplice.
> e magari capire prima di buttarsi se ci sono possibilità.
> io vorrei evitare di fare figure di merda in genrale


Ma figlio mio...si campa di figure di merda!!
Quasi ti porterei in discoteca e ti butterei in mezzo alla pista!!! 
Lì vedi che non c'è bisogno di discutere...e una che ti si fa senza tanti complimenti la trovi...devi "svegliarti"!
Poi vedrai che comincerai anche a conoscere ragazze in maniera normale...ci si sspera almeno.


----------



## Eratò (6 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Bender, ma a che te serve???
> Non dirmi per fare qualche strano paragone con la tua ex perché te mando l'ISIS!!!
> Se ti serve per capire come si torna in pista, non serve a nulla. Accendi i motori e vai.
> Tecniche per trovare l'amore non ce ne sono, quello è casuale e può succedere in un momento qualsiasi.
> ...


Parole sante....


----------



## Spot (6 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ehm il sestema delle chat l'ho già usato, ho conosciuto un paio di ragazze ma non facevano per me, con l'ultima è finita con una gara di rutti al mac donald tra lei e la sua amica
> continuerò  a comprare libri chissà che non  faccia lei la prima mossa


Che prima mossa? Ma muoviti tu, magari beccala all'orario di chiusura e invitala per un caffè. Non hai nulla da perdere, il peggio che ti possa capitare è un rifiuto. Chissenefrega dei rifiuti.
Un paio di ragazze? In quei casi devi puntare sulla quantità, innanzitutto. Non sono fatte per l'amore (in qualche raro caso capita pure, ma vabbè), servono per incontrare tipe con cui farsi qualche uscita e provarci en passant.


----------



## Bender (6 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma figlio mio...si campa di figure di merda!!
> Quasi ti porterei in discoteca e ti butterei in mezzo alla pista!!!
> Lì vedi che non c'è bisogno di discutere...e una che ti si fa senza tanti complimenti la trovi...devi "svegliarti"!
> Poi vedrai che comincerai anche a conoscere ragazze in maniera normale...ci si sspera almeno.


vedi io tempo la reazione brutta ,del tipo " ma pensavi veramente che potevo piacerti" oppure semplici risate non lo so, reazioni di questo genere, senza contare che se approccio certe persone poi in quel luogo se so di trovarla li non andrei più perchè sarei associato come quello che ci ha provato ogni volta che entro.
lo so ho parecchie paranoie
poi se incontro qualcuna col tuo carattere un pò deciso è la fine


----------



## Spot (6 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> vedi io tempo la reazione brutta ,del tipo " ma pensavi veramente che potevo piacerti" oppure semplici risate non lo so, reazioni di questo genere, senza contare che se approccio certe persone poi in quel luogo se so di trovarla li non andrei più perchè sarei associato come quello che ci ha provato ogni volta che entro.
> lo so ho parecchie paranoie
> poi se incontro qualcuna col tuo carattere un pò deciso è la fine


Stiamo messi male allora.


----------



## Bender (6 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Che prima mossa? Ma muoviti tu, magari beccala all'orario di chiusura e invitala per un caffè. Non hai nulla da perdere, il peggio che ti possa capitare è un rifiuto. Chissenefrega dei rifiuti.
> Un paio di ragazze? In quei casi devi puntare sulla quantità, innanzitutto. Non sono fatte per l'amore (in qualche raro caso capita pure, ma vabbè), servono per incontrare tipe con cui farsi qualche uscita e provarci en passant.


provarci? su badoo se accettano di vedersi fuori praticamente è sicuro che ci finisci a letto, con l'ultima la prima volta ci viamo visti in un altra città e comunque visto che è una manica dell'ordine le ho detto che ho un casino in casa ed è anche un po vero io per ora sto facendo training per essere più tranquillo, ma ho visto che dipende anche da chi mi trovo davanti e dal suo atteggiamento. ora forse mi devo vedere con un altra ragazza, però non ci siamo ancora visti e già dice che è pronta per una storia importante e mi chiede se lo sono anche io, io le ho risposto che non posso saperlo ancora, mah vedremo


----------



## Simy (6 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> provarci? su badoo se accettano di vedersi fuori praticamente è sicuro che ci finisci a letto, con l'ultima la prima volta ci viamo visti in un altra città e comunque visto che è una manica dell'ordine le ho detto che ho un casino in casa ed è anche un po vero io per ora sto facendo training per essere più tranquillo, ma ho visto che dipende anche da chi mi trovo davanti e dal suo atteggiamento. ora forse mi devo vedere con un altra ragazza, però non ci siamo ancora visti e già dice che è pronta per una storia importante e mi chiede se lo sono anche io, io le ho risposto che non posso saperlo ancora, mah vedremo



lascia stà Badoo :facepalm:


----------



## Spot (6 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> provarci? *su badoo se accettano di vedersi fuori praticamente è sicuro che ci finisci a letto*, con l'ultima la prima volta ci viamo visti in un altra città e comunque visto che è una manica dell'ordine le ho detto che ho un casino in casa ed è anche un po vero io per ora sto facendo training per essere più tranquillo, ma ho visto che dipende anche da chi mi trovo davanti e dal suo atteggiamento. ora forse mi devo vedere con un altra ragazza, però non ci siamo ancora visti e già dice che è pronta per una storia importante e mi chiede se lo sono anche io, io le ho risposto che non posso saperlo ancora, mah vedremo


E te ne lamenti per caso?


----------



## Bender (6 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Che prima mossa? Ma muoviti tu, magari beccala all'orario di chiusura e invitala per un caffè. Non hai nulla da perdere, il peggio che ti possa capitare è un rifiuto. Chissenefrega dei rifiuti.
> Un paio di ragazze? In quei casi devi puntare sulla quantità, innanzitutto. Non sono fatte per l'amore (in qualche raro caso capita pure, ma vabbè), servono per incontrare tipe con cui farsi qualche uscita e provarci en passant.


ormai so tutti i turni che fa. alle 13,30 circa non è proprio l'ora per un aperitivo e se la fermo quando chiude intorno alle 20,15 si spaventa se vede uno sconosciuto venirgli incontro di notte no,e poi vorrà solo andare a cenare a casa, e comunque non so se sia impegnata


----------



## Bender (6 Aprile 2015)

*ma si sono invertiti i ruoli?*



SpotlessMind ha detto:


> E te ne lamenti per caso?


bo sarà che sono io che sono rimasto troppo nel paese delle favole,ma non mi ci trovo proprio.
dico che è il contrario perchè capita di vedersi un paio di volte e poi ciao, il bello e che in chat si lamentano di questo comportamento da parte degli uomini
ma poi lo fanno loro, bo non ci capisco nulla,forse dicono così perchè capiscono come sono io e mi assecondano non lo so


----------



## Spot (6 Aprile 2015)

Senti, vacci un po' all'orario che ti pare e invitala per un caffè.


----------



## Bender (6 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> lascia stà Badoo :facepalm:


per ora è l'unico sito che funzioni per incontrare persone, con okcupid, lovepedia,chatta.it non sono mai riuscito nemmeno a contattare una persona.


----------



## Tradito? (6 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ehm il sestema delle chat l'ho già usato, ho conosciuto un paio di ragazze ma non facevano per me, con l'ultima è finita con una gara di rutti al mac donald tra lei e la sua amica
> continuerò  a comprare libri chissà che non  faccia lei la prima mossa


Chi di speranza vive disperato muore, non fara' mai il primo passo, scordatelo


----------



## perplesso (6 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> lascia stà Badoo :facepalm:


lo posso menare,vero?


----------



## banshee (7 Aprile 2015)

Bender io ho capito il senso della tua domanda.. tu vuoi capire se c 'è possibilità di incontrare qualcuno "dal nulla" ed iniziare una relazione..

dal nulla intendo che non siete amici di amici, o stesso gruppo di riferimento, o colleghi/iscritti in palestra etc..cioè vuoi sapere se esiste il caso che due sconosciuti, uno approccia l'altra, si esce insieme etc etc.

Dalle storie che ti hanno scritto penso proprio di sì 

ti riporto i miei casi:

G: conosciuto ad una festa alla quale nessuno dei due doveva partecipare, lui ci ha accompagnato un amico suo, amico del festeggiato, che non voleva andare da solo.. io ed altri 2 amici miei eravamo lì a fare compagnia ad un terzo amico, che era il fratello maggiore del festeggiato e senza amici suoi si sarebbe annoiato.
G mi approccia, mi chiede il numero, mi chiede di uscire.. siamo stati insieme 3 anni.

EX storico: conosciuto tramite amici in comune , l'ho approcciato io (visto come è andata, applausi per me proprio :facepalm l'ho invitato insieme ad altri ad un evento, stessa sera siamo stati insieme..relazione di quasi 6 anni con convivenza.


----------



## ivanl (7 Aprile 2015)

primo anno di universita', facolta' tipicamente maschile, le poche donne, cozze all'inverosimile. Una di queste ci dice che ha tante amiche di altre facolta', le chiediamo di invitarne qualcuna ad uscire in gruppo; 5/6 noi maschietti, una decina le femminucce. L'ho vista arrivare nel gruppo da lontano, mi sono girato verso gli altri amici e ho detto:' lei e' mia, delle altre non mi interessa'..abbiamo chiacchierato tutta la serata, poi ci siamo visti qualche altra sera, dopo qualche mese ci siamo messi assieme.
A breve saranno 26 anni che stiamo assieme...


----------



## oscuro (7 Aprile 2015)

*BENDER*

Alloraarilamo di storie importanti?allora:

1:il mio primo amore,lei usciva dalla piscina condominiale,io arrivavo con la moto da cross..occhiale da sole...capello lungo...ho fatto finta di non vederla...però....!Ancora oggi penso che se fossi arrivato 30 secondi dopo era meglio epr tutti...

2artita di calcio,domenica mattina,vinciamo 4 a 1...mi viene fatta la solita entrata brutta,mi rialzo,e reagisco male...
L'avversario si scusa,ma intanto bell'abrasione sul gionocchio...!Finisce la partita e l'avversario torna a scusarsi,insieme a lui c'è una ragazza,che mi chiede:ti sei fatto male?incominciamo a parlare...era la sorella..storia di 5 anni finita male...a causa mia

3opo la storia finita male...esco con la comitiva dell'infanzia,lei è la mia amica di infanzia,lei è quella che mi veniva a riprendere nei locali,nelle case di sconosciute,che veniva a tifare alle mie partite,lascia il fidanzato di sempre,e mi dice che è a causa mia...!IO NULLA,vado avanti per un anno,lei un continua, un tormento,fin quando faccio la"cazzata"..inizia la storia..dura tre anni,finita male...colpa mia:NON DEVEVO INIZIARE LA STORIA.

4:34 anni,sono sereno,ho le mi amichette,poi un giorno mi chiedono di andare a prendere una tizia per motivi di lavoro...!MI incazzo... proprio all'ora di pranzo?
Si è stato deciso così...
Mi incazzo:ma non può prendersi la metro?
NO,vai tu!Arrivo sotto da lei....esco dalla macchina...e noto questa....bè...posso pure saltare il pranzo..poi penso:ma sti cazzi.
La faccio aspettare,e quando salgo in macchina non me la filo per i primi 20 minuti,non la degno di uno sguardo...e quando mi chiede e cerca la conversazione gli rispondo scocciato...
Poi noto che non è solo bella,ma anche semplice e diretta....e incominciamo a parlare,mi chiede se sono sposato o impegnato:rispondo di essere libero e di non volere NULLA DI SERIO
Lei si stranisce e mi dice che sbaglio...insomma incominciamo a discutere....alla fine finiamo pure a ridere...e non ci siamo più lasciati

Bender per il resto mi è successo di conoscere donne:da occulitisti:rotfl:al lavaggio delle macchine,a scuola,per strada,sull'autobus,insomma...ovunque.


----------



## Nicka (7 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> io arrivavo con la *moto da cross..occhiale da sole...capello lungo...ho fatto finta di non vederla*...però....!Ancora oggi penso che se fossi arrivato 30 secondi dopo era meglio epr tutti...


Mi si permetta un sonoro vaffanculo...


----------



## oscuro (7 Aprile 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Mi si permetta un sonoro vaffanculo...


Che fai adesso?passi anche con il nemico? O forse hai anche altro da condividere con il nemico?


----------



## Nicka (7 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che fai adesso?passi anche con il nemico? O forse hai anche altro da condividere con il nemico?


Io non ho nemici...


----------



## oscuro (7 Aprile 2015)

*Io*



Nicka ha detto:


> Io non ho nemici...


Io si...e l'amico del mio nemico..è mio nemico...


----------



## Nicka (7 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io si...e l'amico del mio nemico..è mio nemico...


Io non voglio esserti nemica, c'ho paura c'ho!!!


----------



## oscuro (7 Aprile 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Io non voglio esserti nemica, c'ho paura c'ho!!!


Mi è bastato anche a me,essere nemico di una come te,evitiamo.:up:


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ho fatto questa domanda perchè parlando qui sembrava all'ordine del giorno che le relazioni iniziassero con un approccio diretto tra sconosciuti.volevo capire quante volte accadeva realmente.
> *io ora ho 2 possibilità ho uso chat varie e siti, ma per ora la cosa non funziona, oppure dovrei attaccare bottone dal nulla e mi sembra parecchio impegnativo sopratutto per una persona come mè.*
> ti sono caduti i sacchetti ti ha aiutata con un gesto gentile, ma poi? come ha fatto a passare al dire rimaniamo in contatto vediamoci


ma lascia perdere le chat e badoo. Fai sport... palestra, corsa... alcune ex le ho conosciute così, e oltretutto fa bene  oppure iscriviti a qualche corso, fotografia, disegno, teatro, scrittura creativa... qualcosa che ti piace, insomma. Son tutti posti strapieni di donne  unisci l'utile al dilettevole...


----------



## Bender (7 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Alloraarilamo di storie importanti?allora:
> 
> 1:il mio primo amore,lei usciva dalla piscina condominiale,io arrivavo con la moto da cross..occhiale da sole...capello lungo...ho fatto finta di non vederla...però....!Ancora oggi penso che se fossi arrivato 30 secondi dopo era meglio epr tutti...
> 
> ...


la piscina condominiale
da come scrivevi qui, non so perchè mi ero fatto l'idea che eri un lupo solitario
invece hai una relazione che dura da 9 anni
una volta hai scritto che hai evitato un fosso lungo la strada,posso sapere con quale delle 3 precedenti relazioni è stato?con la tua amica di infanzia, che ti stava tanto appresso?
comunque dalle tue esperienze, sono venute tutte da te:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (7 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Bender io ho capito il senso della tua domanda.. tu vuoi capire se c 'è possibilità di incontrare qualcuno "dal nulla" ed iniziare una relazione..
> 
> dal nulla intendo che non siete amici di amici, o stesso gruppo di riferimento, o colleghi/iscritti in palestra etc..cioè vuoi sapere se esiste il caso che due sconosciuti, uno approccia l'altra, si esce insieme etc etc.
> 
> ...


oltre al fatto se ci fosse la possibilità o no, volevo capire come lo interpretava una donna e come lo prendeva un approccio per strada da uno sconosciuto tutto li


----------



## Bender (7 Aprile 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> primo anno di universita', facolta' tipicamente maschile, le poche donne, cozze all'inverosimile. Una di queste ci dice che ha tante amiche di altre facolta', le chiediamo di invitarne qualcuna ad uscire in gruppo; 5/6 noi maschietti, una decina le femminucce. L'ho vista arrivare nel gruppo da lontano, mi sono girato verso gli altri amici e ho detto:' lei e' mia, delle altre non mi interessa'..abbiamo chiacchierato tutta la serata, poi ci siamo visti qualche altra sera, dopo qualche mese ci siamo messi assieme.
> A breve saranno 26 anni che stiamo assieme...


complimenti,bellissima storia


----------



## oscuro (7 Aprile 2015)

*No*



Bender ha detto:


> la piscina condominiale
> da come scrivevi qui, non so perchè mi ero fatto l'idea che eri un lupo solitario
> invece hai una relazione che dura da 9 anni
> una volta hai scritto che hai evitato un fosso lungo la strada,posso sapere con quale delle 3 precedenti relazioni è stato?con la tua amica di infanzia, che ti stava tanto appresso?
> comunque dalle tue esperienze, sono venute tutte da te:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No,le donne ti fanno credere che le hai conquistate tu...in realtà scelgono loro...!Io ho capito e le lascio giocare...sono innocue....non sempre....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (7 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,le donne ti fanno credere che le hai conquistate tu...in realtà scelgono loro...!Io ho capito e le lascio giocare...sono innocue....non sempre....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ho capito che scelgono loro, se sei tu che vai e ti proponi, ti fai avanti, ma nei casi che hai raccontato tu sono state sempre loro che si sono fatte avanti e li stava a te decidere


----------



## oscuro (7 Aprile 2015)

*No*



Bender ha detto:


> ho capito che scelgono loro, se sei tu che vai e ti proponi, ti fai avanti, ma nei casi che hai raccontato tu sono state sempre loro che si sono fatte avanti e li stava a te decidere


Ma no...ci siamo incontrati a metà strada....


----------



## Bender (7 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no...ci siamo incontrati a metà strada....


magari attaccasero bottone con me come racconti tu chiedendo se sei impegnato ecc, poi la tua amica di infanzia che lascia il ragazzo per te, che ti viene a prendere dovunque sei altro che metà strada.
comunque mi hai fatto pensare che se c'è interesse per una persona , può capitare che si faccia avanti anche la ragazza


----------



## oscuro (7 Aprile 2015)

*Ma*



Bender ha detto:


> magari attaccasero bottone con me come racconti tu chiedendo se sei impegnato ecc, poi la tua amica di infanzia che lascia il ragazzo per te, che ti viene a prendere dovunque sei altro che metà strada.
> comunque mi hai fatto pensare che se c'è interesse per una persona , può capitare che si faccia avanti anche la ragazza


Ma nooo!Lei veniva per amicizia.....!Mi ha chiesto se ero impegnato...perchè io non parlavo...guarda che io sembro stronzo e lo sono pure...


----------



## Bender (7 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma nooo!Lei veniva per amicizia.....!Mi ha chiesto se ero impegnato...perchè io non parlavo...guarda che io sembro stronzo e lo sono pure...


amicizia ok, ma son venute tutte da te per amicizia va bè. secondo mè l'amicizia può esserci solo se l'altra parte è legata/impegnata con un tuo amico e magari si esce in gruppo e si parla. in altri casi una delle due parti prima o poi vuole di più.ho letto uno studio che dice che una donna ci mette due minuti all'incirca per decidere le puoi piacere oppure no, poi è logico che viene la conversazione, il modo di porsi e il carattere, ma se in quei due minuti sei scartato, difficilmente cambia idea


----------



## Tradito? (7 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> magari attaccasero bottone con me come racconti tu chiedendo se sei impegnato ecc, poi la tua amica di infanzia che lascia il ragazzo per te, che ti viene a prendere dovunque sei altro che metà strada.
> comunque mi hai fatto pensare che se c'è interesse per una persona , *può capitare che si faccia avanti anche la ragazza*


Tranne casi particolari non va così, soprattutto se non sei un Marlon Brando


----------



## Spot (7 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Tranne casi particolari non va così, soprattutto se non sei un Marlon Brando


Oppure devi andare in Svezia.


----------



## Bender (7 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Oppure devi andare in Svezia.


a me piace l'islanda
va bè prima o poi spero che l'occasione capiti,forse la rossima volta che mi chiedono qualcosa mi ricordo di queste discussioni e mi butto


----------



## banshee (7 Aprile 2015)

Bender a me personalmente uno che mi approccia piace. Non mi da idea di fastidioso o inopportuno, nazi mi sembra intraprendente e coraggioso 

al contrario, quelli che sono mezzi e mezzi non mi piacciono proprio.

ti faccio questo esempio: conosco uno ad un concerto. Lì per lì chiacchieriamo ma lui molto sulle sue. Mi chiede l amicizia su fb facendosi dire dall'amico dell'amica mia come mi chiamo ( e lì già per me è ----> :facepalm.

OK, gli accetto st'amicizia. Va bene, dai, magari è timido (40 anni eh? :blank::blank. Ma per me già era depennato.
Appena accettato mi viene a dire la mia amica (amica del suo amico) che gli piaccio facepalm::facepalm. 
Non mi ha chiesto un appuntamento ma se "mettiamo su un gruppone e andiamo a sentire suonare Tizi XY facepalm::facepalm::facepalm sai, lui è timido.
DEPENNATO.


----------



## free (7 Aprile 2015)

come sei cambiato Bender!

comunque secondo me il metodo migliore per approcciare è usare una scusa talmente farlocca così lei capisce subito che è una scusa, e in questo modo non nascono equivoci (o almeno non dovrebbero!)
se lei ti regge il "gioco" vuol dire che è interessata a conoscerti


----------



## Bender (7 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Bender a me personalmente uno che mi approccia piace. Non mi da idea di fastidioso o inopportuno, nazi mi sembra intraprendente e coraggioso
> 
> al contrario, quelli che sono mezzi e mezzi non mi piacciono proprio.
> 
> ...


ora magari te la prenderai,ti arrabbierai con me,ti starò antipatico,ma pazienza.
tu hai scartato una persona solo per i modi in cui ci è avviccinato a te,senza conoscerlo così,poi magari quando ti confidi con le amiche dici che non trovi mai la persona giusta, che trovi solo uomini che ti usano o ti tradiscono, bè ti dirò una cosa, una persona che va diretta o è abituata a provarci molte volte oppure li per li non gli importa molto del responso o entrambe le cose.
forse la persona che voleva avvicinarsi a te,ci teneva parecchio e aveva paura di sbagliare,voleva conoscerti un po meglio prima di esporsi, e sono convinto che se era molto carino, potevi anche sorvolare.


----------



## Bender (7 Aprile 2015)

*cambiato?*



free ha detto:


> come sei cambiato Bender!
> 
> comunque secondo me il metodo migliore per approcciare è usare una scusa talmente farlocca così lei capisce subito che è una scusa, e in questo modo non nascono equivoci (o almeno non dovrebbero!)
> se lei ti regge il "gioco" vuol dire che è interessata a conoscerti


non credo di essere cambiato,solamente mi sono adeguato a stare qui, e poi ormai dopo l'ultima mail che ho ricevuto dalla mi ex, non mi importa più di nulla


----------



## disincantata (7 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non credo di essere cambiato,solamente mi sono adeguato a stare qui, e poi ormai dopo l'ultima mail che ho ricevuto dalla mi ex, non mi importa più di nulla



E' gia' un passo avanti.


----------



## Bender (7 Aprile 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> E' gia' un passo avanti.


non mi basta,non mi serve a niente stare così,e non so come reagirei se la vedo per strada,per ora sto così perchè contatti zero non so più nulla.


----------



## disincantata (7 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non mi basta,non mi serve a niente stare così,e non so come reagirei se la vedo per strada,per ora sto così perchè contatti zero non so più nulla.



E' l'inizio, arrivera' un altra, devi essere ottimista e cercare occasioni di conoscere  gente, pure le nonne hanno nipoti, prova con il volontariato.


----------



## Bender (7 Aprile 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> E' l'inizio, arrivera' un altra, devi essere ottimista e cercare occasioni di conoscere  gente, pure le nonne hanno nipoti, prova con il volontariato.


  ora faccio il corso di speleologia,poi magari anche quello


----------



## Nicka (7 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ora faccio il corso di speleologia,poi magari anche quello


Poi applica il corso di speleologia alle donne...mi raccomando!


----------



## Bender (7 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Poi applica il corso di speleologia alle donne...mi raccomando!


battutina un po pesante sopratutto se viene da una donna
bo spero magari a fine corso di farmi nuovi amici, e magari chissà una nuova rete di conoscenze che mi porti a conoscere qualcuna


----------



## Nicka (7 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> battutina un po pesante sopratutto se viene da una donna
> bo spero magari a fine corso di farmi nuovi amici, e magari chissà una nuova rete di conoscenze che mi porti a conoscere qualcuna


E perché? Credi che le donne siano tutte angelicate?! Su su!! Ci pensiamo anche noi altre alle zozzerie!


----------



## Bender (7 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E perché? Credi che le donne siano tutte angelicate?! Su su!! Ci pensiamo anche noi altre alle zozzerie!


sono stato solo con una persona,praticamnete e questo a condizionato tutto il mio modo d'essere e ho capito dopo, quando ho conosciuto le altre di badoo che bè c'era parecchia differenza.
la mia ex mi ha sempre detto che gli approcci diretti non le piacevano per nulla ad esempio, e poi tante altre cose


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Oppure devi andare in Svezia.


ma anche in Germania.


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non credo di essere cambiato,solamente mi sono adeguato a stare qui, e poi ormai dopo l'ultima mail che ho ricevuto dalla mi ex, non mi importa più di nulla



prima interagivi poco con gli altri utenti, almeno secondo me
scrivevi una specie di diario


----------



## lothar57 (8 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> battutina un po pesante sopratutto se viene da una donna
> bo spero magari a fine corso di farmi nuovi amici, e magari chissà una nuova rete di conoscenze che mi porti a conoscere qualcuna


Bender non sai un cavolo delle donne.......sembrano angeliche,ma sotto sotto se la spassano molto piu'di noi. per principio non mi sono mai fidato,di nessuna.


----------



## banshee (8 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ora magari te la prenderai,ti arrabbierai con me,ti starò antipatico,ma pazienza.
> tu hai scartato una persona solo per i modi in cui ci è avviccinato a te,senza conoscerlo così,poi magari quando ti confidi con le amiche dici che non trovi mai la persona giusta, che trovi solo uomini che ti usano o ti tradiscono, bè ti dirò una cosa, una persona che va diretta o è abituata a provarci molte volte oppure li per li non gli importa molto del responso o entrambe le cose.
> forse la persona che voleva avvicinarsi a te,ci teneva parecchio e aveva paura di sbagliare,voleva conoscerti un po meglio prima di esporsi, e sono convinto che se era molto carino, potevi anche sorvolare.


no Bender, mi spiace deluderti, niente di tutto ciò. Intanto ho una persona adesso, ti stavo facendo un esempio di un po' di tempo fa. Secondo poi, non è che se uno sa approcciare matematicamente ti tradisce.

Terzo, almeno fino ad ora poi faccio tutti gli scongiuri del mondo, non sono mai stata usata... tradita che io sappia ovviamente no, nel senso che magari posso anche avere le corna ma mai sgamate o confessate. 

Mi dispiace per te ma la favoletta del "se scegli un uomo timido, impacciato, che non sa provarci e si comporta come un cucciolo di orsetto lavatore tenero e coccoloso trovi un bravo ragazzo" non è un'equazione matematica.

Ti volevo fare soltanto l'esempio per cui puoi essere carino quanto ti pare ma se NON DIMOSTRI AD UNA RAGAZZA CHE TI PIACE  e ti comporti come un fuffaro (ovvero venditore di fuffa) rischi per apparire DISINTERESSATO.

Sono stata chiara adesso?

chiamo in causa Oscuro.


----------



## Stark72 (8 Aprile 2015)

Un due di picche non ha mai ucciso nessuno.
Io c'ho na collezione, sti cazzi.
Spesso invece del due di picche è uscito l'asso di cuori.
Bisogna essere consapevoli del fatto che non si può piacere a tutti. E non è solo una questione fisica. Puoi essere bello, figo, affascinate, ma magari c'è uno più bruttino, meno figo, apparentemente meno affascinante, che riesce a piacere a persone alle quali tu non piaci.
La gestione del rifiuto andrebbe insegnata a scuola, soprattutto ai maschietti.
Si eviterebbe anche qualche tragedia forse.
Il rifiuto aiuta anche a crescere e ad acquisire più consapevolezza di sè.
Non è piacevole certo, ma non è un dramma, e vivere nella paura non aiuta a vivere, anzi, peggiora la qualità della vita.
L'eccessiva spavalderia la trovo stucchevole, ma se vuoi qualcosa provi a prendertela. Possibilmente senza rompere il cazzo.


----------



## banshee (8 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Un due di picche non ha mai ucciso nessuno.
> Io c'ho na collezione, sti cazzi.
> Spesso invece del due di picche è uscito l'asso di cuori.
> Bisogna essere consapevoli del fatto che non si può piacere a tutti. E non è solo una questione fisica. Puoi essere bello, figo, affascinate, ma magari c'è uno più bruttino, meno figo, apparentemente meno affascinante, che riesce a piacere a persone alle quali tu non piaci.
> ...


esatto Stark, quoto tutto... se ti approcci ad una donna come quel tizio con me, e mandi avanti la tiritera per 2/3 mesi per "paura del rifiuto", corri il rischio opposto, ovvero di sembrare disinteressato e beccarti il due di picche comunque.

Anche l'eccesso di spavalderia non va bene, ma insomma cacchio  sei un uomo provace da uomo! (a Bender dico)


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Un due di picche non ha mai ucciso nessuno.
> Io c'ho na collezione, sti cazzi.
> Spesso invece del due di picche è uscito l'asso di cuori.
> *Bisogna essere consapevoli del fatto che non si può piacere a tutti.* E non è solo una questione fisica. Puoi essere bello, figo, affascinate, ma magari c'è uno più bruttino, meno figo, apparentemente meno affascinante, che riesce a piacere a persone alle quali tu non piaci.
> ...


Come no.


----------



## Bender (8 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no Bender, mi spiace deluderti, niente di tutto ciò. Intanto ho una persona adesso, ti stavo facendo un esempio di un po' di tempo fa. Secondo poi, non è che se uno sa approcciare matematicamente ti tradisce.
> 
> Terzo, almeno fino ad ora poi faccio tutti gli scongiuri del mondo, non sono mai stata usata... tradita che io sappia ovviamente no, nel senso che magari posso anche avere le corna ma mai sgamate o confessate.
> 
> ...


oscuro mi sembra che abbia sempre detto di bluffare di fingere disinteresse
comunque tu l'avevi capito subito che gli piacevi,non credo sia quello il problema, ma più una questione del carattere che traspare e viene percepito


----------



## banshee (8 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> oscuro mi sembra che abbia sempre detto di bleffare di fingere disinteresse


c'è una bella differenza tra fingere disinteresse per accalappiare una donna e provarci tramite amici in comune o attraverso una chat, con tu uomo di 40 anni e lei donna di 32..


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> oscuro mi sembra che abbia sempre detto di *bleffare* di fingere disinteresse
> comunque tu l'avevi capito subito che gli piacevi,non credo sia quello il problema, ma più una questione del carattere che traspare e viene percepito


Bluffare.


----------



## Bender (8 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> c'è una bella differenza tra fingere disinteresse per accalappiare una donna e provarci tramite amici in comune o attraverso una chat, con tu uomo di 40 anni e lei donna di 32..


ma la persona con cui stai ora come l'hai conosciuta? hai raccontato dell'ex storico dove hai fatto tu il primo passo e di G conosciuto tramite amici.


----------



## banshee (8 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma la persona con cui stai ora come l'hai conosciuta? hai raccontato dell'ex storico dove hai fatto tu il primo passo e di G conosciuto tramite amici.


la persona con cui sto adesso fa parte del mio gruppo di amici, ci conosciamo da tanto tempo, ma lui ha frequentato poco il gruppo per via del lavoro..

non ci eravamo mai incontrati single contemporaneamente  ecco perché non era mai successo nulla..

mazza che memoria Bender! 

comunque ho avuto un ragazzo prima di G conosciuto per strada. M' ha abbordata in mezzo alla strada :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: io stavo con le amiche e lui con gli amici, al centro, dietro piazza Navona.. m'ha fermata così. Gli ho lasciato il numero.. siamo stati insieme un paio di mesi  ma ero giovine


----------



## Stark72 (8 Aprile 2015)

Quando si parla di acchiappo, amore, tresche o quello che è, bluffare non è da tutti.
Bisogna saperlo fare.
Io ad esempio non lo so fare.
Se vuoi farlo ma non sei capace ti scappa dalle mani la situazione e soprattutto l'oggetto del desiderio.
Fermo restando che non credo che esistano "tattiche" che pagano a prescindere.
Può anche esserci la donna che davanti a un bluff pur fatto magistralmente si rompe lo stesso le palle, come può esserci invece quella che viene intrigata solo dal gioco a nascondino.


----------



## banshee (8 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Quando si parla di acchiappo, amore, tresche o quello che è, bluffare non è da tutti.
> Bisogna saperlo fare.
> Io ad esempio non lo so fare.
> Se vuoi farlo ma non sei capace ti scappa dalle mani la situazione e soprattutto l'oggetto del desiderio.
> ...


sono d'accordo con te.. e aggiungo, per Bender.. che fingere disinteresse è un conto, e può funzionare se sì è in grado (Oscuro docet)...ma se invece manifesti interesse, molto meglio essere diretti e cercare di approcciare piuttosto che fare approcci impacciati e indiretti per paura del rifiuto.

A Roma si dice "la stai a pià dal raccordo", per dire che ci giri intorno...


----------



## Bender (8 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Quando si parla di acchiappo, amore, tresche o quello che è, bluffare non è da tutti.
> Bisogna saperlo fare.
> Io ad esempio non lo so fare.
> Se vuoi farlo ma non sei capace ti scappa dalle mani la situazione e soprattutto l'oggetto del desiderio.
> ...


ma io mica contavo di farlo, pensavo solo che certi comportamenti involontari non sono tanto diversi e magari possono essere facilmente interpretati per quello. l'ho pensato quando ha detto che se non dimostri ad una ragazza che ti piace, rischi di apparire disinteressato,che poi è noto che sono le donne che si accorgono di più di alcuni atteggiamenti che dimostrino interesse


----------



## banshee (8 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma io mica contavo di farlo, pensavo solo che certi comportamenti involontari non sono tanto diversi e magari possono essere facilmente interpretati per quello. l'ho pensato *quando ha detto che se non dimostri ad una ragazza che ti piace, rischi di apparire disinteressato*,che poi è noto che sono le donne che si accorgono di più di alcuni atteggiamenti che dimostrino interesse


eh no, scusa Bender forse mi sono spiegata male.

Un conto è uno che non ti si fila, per tattica o perché non gli piaci..e ok.

Un altro è uno che ti vuole approcciare (e quindi ti manifesta interesse) però invece di essere diretto ed intraprendente fa cose fuffose! lì cosa vuoi che pensi una donna? che "se ce sta senza fatica bene, sennò pace".. ecco in che senso disinteresse


----------



## Stark72 (8 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma io mica contavo di farlo, pensavo solo che certi comportamenti involontari non sono tanto diversi e magari possono essere facilmente interpretati per quello. l'ho pensato quando ha detto che se non dimostri ad una ragazza che ti piace, rischi di apparire disinteressato,*che poi è noto che sono le donne che si accorgono di più di alcuni atteggiamenti che dimostrino interesse*


perché tu invece se una ha interesse non te ne accorgi?


----------



## Bender (8 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eh no, scusa Bender forse mi sono spiegata male.
> 
> Un conto è uno che non ti si fila, per tattica o perché non gli piaci..e ok.
> 
> Un altro è uno che ti vuole approcciare (e quindi ti manifesta interesse) però invece di essere diretto ed intraprendente fa cose fuffose! lì cosa vuoi che pensi una donna? che "se ce sta senza fatica bene, sennò pace".. ecco in che senso disinteresse


vedi per me è proprio il contrario,se vai ti butti, vuol dire che non ci tieni più di tanto a come possa andare a finire, se invece studi la cosa e sei cauto, ci impieghi anche più tempo, vuol dire che ci tieni di più, con il sistema che dite voi dell'approccio diretto una persona intraprendente con la faccia di bronzo, potrebbe provare una decina o più di approcci in una giornata, e alla fine ottenere qualche risultato, per la legge delle probabilità.
comunque visto che la donna sei tu, mi fido di quello che dici e percepisci, magari però ci sono altre donne che la vedono diversamente


----------



## Bender (8 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> perché tu invece se una ha interesse non te ne accorgi?


premettendo il fatto che non ci ho mai pensato e/o  fatto caso, perchè fino a poco tempo fa stavo bene e non le guardavo nemmeno di sfuggita le altre, non credo che chiedere informazioni o un sorriso ricambiato sia nota di interesse, è pura cortesia, è un po troppo poco per capire, comunque sono consapevole che sono neofita nel campo


----------



## Bender (8 Aprile 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Bender non sai un cavolo delle donne.......sembrano angeliche,ma sotto sotto se la spassano molto piu'di noi. per principio non mi sono mai fidato,di nessuna.


proprio di nessuna non credo.non fidarsi mai, a parer mio sarebbe non vivere a pieno un rapporto, non lasciarsi andare ed essere liberi e tranquilli, ma sempre in ansia


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2015)

*Interessante*



Bender ha detto:


> oscuro mi sembra che abbia sempre detto di bluffare di fingere disinteresse
> comunque tu l'avevi capito subito che gli piacevi,non credo sia quello il problema, ma più una questione del carattere che traspare e viene percepito



Non è che provo totale disinteresse,se a me una interessa cerco un modo non troppo evidente di farglielo capire e cerco di capire se la cosa è reciporoca.Trovo una scusa,o magari una battuta,un modo di scherzare,non è che vado li a baciargli il sedere......Insomma mi interessa,ma non tanto...!Quello che volevo scriverti è che tendo a non DARE MAI la certezza del mio interesse.Sono stato chiaro?Bender ti interessa qualcuno qui dentro?Ecco forse fingo sul quanto....


----------



## Bender (8 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è che provo totale disinteresse,se a me una interessa cerco un modo non troppo evidente di farglielo capire e cerco di capire se la cosa è reciporoca.Trovo una scusa,o magari una battuta,un modo di scherzare,non è che vado li a baciargli il sedere......Insomma mi interessa,ma non tanto...!Quello che volevo scriverti è che tendo a non DARE MAI la certezza del mio interesse.Sono stato chiaro?*Bender ti interessa qualcuno qui dentro*?Ecco forse fingo sul quanto....


qui nel forum sarebbe un suicidio ormai mi conoscono per come sono e comunque siamo tutti lontani sparsi per l'italia e oltre
senza contare che di persone single qui ce ne sono davvero poche, io ero convinto che tu vivessi solo, e fossi single per scelta pensa un po:rotfl:bè ero anche convinto che eri un moderatore o l'admin:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.
comunque questo 3d l'ho messo su solo per capire come fare con la libraia.
ma da quello che mi ha scritto banshee, tanto vale che non ci provi più, credo che la libraia sappia già e mi abbia già pesato ieri sera c'era in tv " what woman want" a me servirebbe quello per poterci provare


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2015)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> qui nel forum sarebbe un suicidio ormai mi conoscono per come sono e comunque siamo tutti lontani sparsi per l'italia e oltre
> senza contare che di persone single qui ce ne sono davvero poche, io ero convinto che tu vivessi solo, e fossi single per scelta pensa un po:rotfl:bè ero anche convinto che eri un moderatore o l'admin:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.
> comunque questo 3d l'ho messo su solo per capire come fare con la libraia.
> ma da quello che mi ha scritto banshee, tanto vale che non ci provi più, credo che la libraia sappia già e mi abbia già pesato ieri sera c'era in tv " what woman want" a me servirebbe quello per poterci provare



Insomma chiedergli un consiglio su un libro no?aspettarla"Casualmente"all'uscita no?O magari prima che apre il negozio no?
Io moderatore del forum?IO?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Non hai risposto:chi ti potrebbe interessare al di là che ti conoscono?NON FARE IL TIMIDINO.


----------



## Bender (8 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma chiedergli un consiglio su un libro no?aspettarla"Casualmente"all'uscita no?O magari prima che apre il negozio no?
> Io moderatore del forum?IO?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Non hai risposto:chi ti potrebbe interessare al di là che ti conoscono?NON FARE IL TIMIDINO.


aspettarla quando a pre o chiude? il problema è che il confine tra essere presi e diventare uno stoker agli occhi delle persone è molto sottile e delle volte lo si decide in base al fatto che ci piaccia o no una persona
dovrei dirti se ho delle simpatie per qualcuna così qui in chiaro
ci sono state persone che mi hanno scritto in privato,per cercare di aiutarmi e capirmi e l'ho molto apprezzato


----------



## Bender (8 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Insomma chiedergli un consiglio su un libro no*?aspettarla"Casualmente"all'uscita no?O magari prima che apre il negozio no?
> Io moderatore del forum?IO?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Non hai risposto:chi ti potrebbe interessare al di là che ti conoscono?NON FARE IL TIMIDINO.


punterò su questo credo, magari mi faccio la tessera della ibreria quando c'è lei di turno così ci vuole un po per compilarla


----------



## Bender (8 Aprile 2015)

almeno sapessi se è già impegnata oppure no, eviterei tutto sto casino


----------



## zadig (8 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> almeno sapessi se è già impegnata oppure no, eviterei tutto sto casino


a Roma si dice: tu mettiglielo in mano. Se lo pija lo pija, sennò mica casca!


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2015)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> almeno sapessi se è già impegnata oppure no, eviterei tutto sto casino



Eviteresti cosa?mica gli devi mette na mano ar culo no?Pure se è impegnata male che va ti dice che è impegnata...!Bender tu ti fai troppe cazzo di domande...ma sei figlio unico vero?Io per una donna passavo le ore sopra ad una moto aspettando che passasse.....e dai cazzo....!


----------



## Bender (8 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eviteresti cosa?mica gli devi mette na mano ar culo no?Pure se è impegnata male che va ti dice che è impegnata...!Bender tu ti fai troppe cazzo di domande...ma sei figlio unico vero?Io per una donna passavo le ore sopra ad una moto aspettando che passasse.....e dai cazzo....!


si sono figlio unico.
prima forse potevi aspettare femo in un punto in mezzo alla strada ora credo sia differente, io per un periodo sono andato spesso in libreria ci sono anche passato davanti ,e fatto finta di guardare le vetrine, che non cambiavano quasi mai ma poi dopo un po di volte mi sembrava che si fosse accorta che ero sempre io e il suo sguardo mi sembrava neutro non so dire se le dessi fastidio e se le facesse piacere ora è un po che non vado, ma magari un altro libro quando c'è lei lo compro


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2015)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> si sono figlio unico.
> prima forse potevi aspettare femo in un punto in mezzo alla strada ora credo sia differente, io per un periodo sono andato spesso in libreria ci sono anche passato davanti ,e fatto finta di guardare le vetrine, che non cambiavano quasi mai ma poi dopo un po di volte mi sembrava che si fosse accorta che ero sempre io e il suo sguardo mi sembrava neutro non so dire se le dessi fastidio e se le facesse piacere ora è un po che non vado, ma magari un altro libro quando c'è lei lo compro



E secondo te come ho fatto ad indovinare che sei figlio unico?Eh certo, io stavo fermo come un coglione in mezzo alla strada ad aspettare come un coglionazzo vero?MA porca troia caro bender,ma certo che no,mi nascondevo,magari in una posizione tattica,e quando la vedevo partivo e schizzavo....!Sono stato ad aspettare al freddo anche ore....ma vabbè...cazzo te lo dico a fare?
Mettiti l'ovatta nelle mutande che funziona sempre....


----------



## Nicka (8 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E secondo te come ho fatto ad indovinare che sei figlio unico?Eh certo, io stavo fermo come un coglione in mezzo alla strada ad aspettare come un coglionazzo vero?MA porca troia caro bender,ma certo che no,mi nascondevo,magari in una posizione tattica,e quando la vedevo partivo e *schizzavo*....!Sono stato ad aspettare al freddo anche ore....ma vabbè...cazzo te lo dico a fare?
> Mettiti l'ovatta nelle mutande che funziona sempre....


 Dicesi eiaculazione precoce...

Io facevo la stessa cosa, io dicevo sempre "vado a fare la posta"...


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Dicesi eiaculazione precoce...
> 
> Io facevo la stessa cosa, io dicevo sempre "vado a fare la posta"...



Ma cosa cazzo devo fare con questo io?Che poi l'ammetto, io sono un pessimo corteggiatore,sono l'ultimo a poter dare consigli,quindi caro il mio bender se ci sono riuscito io....Però a te manca l'aria da stronzo e la faccia da stronzo bender ...


----------



## Bender (8 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E secondo te come ho fatto ad indovinare che sei figlio unico?Eh certo, io stavo fermo come un coglione in mezzo alla strada ad aspettare come un coglionazzo vero?MA porca troia caro bender,ma certo che no,mi nascondevo,magari in una posizione tattica,e quando la vedevo partivo e schizzavo....!Sono stato ad aspettare al freddo anche ore....ma vabbè...cazzo te lo dico a fare?
> Mettiti l'ovatta nelle mutande che funziona sempre....


qui è diverso da roma,anche io non mi mettevo mica a 2 metri e stavo fermo,magari ero all'angolo opposto della strada, ma qui sopratutto le traverse non sono tanto trafficate da persone,ti vedono subito se ci sei solo tu in strada, se vai avanti e indietro è pure peggio.
non prendermi per così deficente dai


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2015)

*Ok*



Bender ha detto:


> qui è diverso da roma,anche io non mi mettevo mica a 2 metri e stavo fermo,magari ero all'angolo opposto della strada, ma qui sopratutto le traverse non sono tanto trafficate da persone,ti vedono subito se ci sei solo tu in strada, se vai avanti e indietro è pure peggio.
> non prendermi per così deficente dai



Ok,e allora vai di libro.Chiedigli aiuto per un libro.....osserva se porta fedi al dito,guarda come cammina,quanto si muove il culo...mentre cammina....


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2015)

ma sei proprio un ragazzino, bender...non avevo mai visto le foto .pure il tuo cane (è un cane, vero) è simpatico


----------



## Nicka (8 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma cosa cazzo devo fare con questo io?Che poi l'ammetto, io sono un pessimo corteggiatore,sono l'ultimo a poter dare consigli,quindi caro il mio bender se ci sono riuscito io....Però a te manca l'aria da stronzo e la faccia da stronzo bender ...


Non lo so...non lo so...
Ogni volta che tento di stimolarlo in qualche modo poi mi dice che sono cattiva...
Io non so che fare...:facepalm:


----------



## Homer (8 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,e allora vai di libro.Chiedigli aiuto per un libro.....osserva se porta fedi al dito,guarda come cammina,*quanto si muove il culo...mentre cammina....*



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Spiegami questa cosa......


----------



## Bender (8 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,e allora vai di libro.Chiedigli aiuto per un libro.....osserva se porta fedi al dito,guarda come cammina,quanto si muove il culo...mentre cammina....


allora non porta nessun anello almeno dall'ultima volta.quanto muove il culo guarda che il genere di ragazze che piacciono a me, almeno credo sono quelle poco appariscenti,tranquille un po come me


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2015)

*Homer*



Homer ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Spiegami questa cosa......



Homer il culo di una donna ci parla,sta a noi codificare il suo linguaggio.


----------



## Nicka (8 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Homer il culo di una donna ci parla,sta a noi codificare il suo linguaggio.


Ma tu non lo capisci perchè ti fa schifo e non ne sei interessato...


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> allora non porta nessun anello almeno dall'ultima volta.quanto muove il culo guarda che il genere di ragazze che piacciono a me, almeno credo sono quelle poco appariscenti,tranquille un po come me



E certo perché poi quelle tranquille POI SONO TRANQUILLE VERO?BENDER in un certo ambiente sai cosa si dice:la pistola scarica è quella più pericolosa.....e sai perché?vediamo se ci arrivi cazzo.


----------



## Alessandra (8 Aprile 2015)

Chiedile consiglio per un libro, cura se fa una pausa caffe', oppure se ormai seI un abituale della biblioteca, man mano due parole le puoi anche scambiare. 

Io sono sempre stata convinta che quando uno è interessato, alla fine abbatte pure la timidezza. 
Un mio vicino di quartiere faceva una fatica incredibile a parlarmi quando mi vedeva alla fermata dell'autobus, voleva parlarmi ma era timido. 
Una volta mi ha lasciata a bocca aperta quando mi ha chiesto  (pur con voce tremolante ) il mio numero per uscire. non mi interessava e ho declinato con gentilezza,  pero' ho apprezzato il coraggio  (considerando quanto timido appariva ).

quindi....non farti troppe pare...
a una fa sempre piacere ricevere un pensiero di apprezzamento. ...


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma tu non lo capisci perchè ti fa schifo e non ne sei interessato...



SI,infatti,parlavo di tanto tempo fa....


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2015)

*Alessandra*



Alessandra ha detto:


> Chiedile consiglio per un libro, cura se fa una pausa caffe', oppure se ormai seI un abituale della biblioteca, man mano due parole le puoi anche scambiare.
> 
> Io sono sempre stata convinta che quando uno è interessato, alla fine abbatte pure la timidezza.
> Un mio vicino di quartiere faceva una fatica incredibile a parlarmi quando mi vedeva alla fermata dell'autobus, voleva parlarmi ma era timido.
> ...



Quindi concordi con me?


----------



## Bender (8 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sei proprio un ragazzino, bender...non avevo mai visto le foto .pure il tuo cane (è un cane, vero) è simpatico


solo perchè è piccolino non vuol dire che non sia un cane vero, non è più mio lo ha preso lei lo aveva registrato lei.
c'è tutta una storia dietro linus, viene da una perrera in spagna, se non lo adottavano lo avrebbero gasato entro 15 giorni, come fanno con tutti i cani li e per adottarlo pagavi pure


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> solo perchè è piccolino non vuol dire che non sia un cane vero, non è più mio lo ha preso lei lo aveva registrato lei.
> c'è tutta una storia dietro linus, viene da una perrera in spagna, se non lo adottavano lo avrebbero gasato entro 15 giorni, come fanno con tutti i cani li e per adottarlo pagavi pure


scherzavo, dai...
te lo fa vedere almeno ogni tanto?
penso che anche a lui mancherai


----------



## Bender (8 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E certo perché poi quelle tranquille POI SONO TRANQUILLE VERO?BENDER in un certo ambiente sai cosa si dice:la pistola scarica è quella più pericolosa.....e sai perché?vediamo se ci arrivi cazzo.


non so se l'ho già letta qui.mi sembra di si e proprio da te.
se pensi sia scarica le minacce non ti fanno paura il problema è che se poi premi il griletto e scarica non era.
ma se ci si conosce non credo si possa cambiare così tanto poi bo tutto può essere


----------



## Bender (8 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> scherzavo, dai...
> te lo fa vedere almeno ogni tanto?
> penso che anche a lui mancherai


mi ero offerto di tenerlo ogni volta che avesse bisogno, ma zero contatti,a me dispiace, l'ultimo anno l'ho portato fuori sempre io.


----------



## banshee (8 Aprile 2015)

*no bender..*

non volevo scoraggiarti sulla libraia, anzi tutto il contrario, volevo farti capire che forse è meglio approcciarla piuttosto che aspettare


----------



## Bender (8 Aprile 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Chiedile consiglio per un libro, cura se fa una pausa caffe', oppure se ormai seI un abituale della biblioteca, man mano due parole le puoi anche scambiare.
> 
> Io sono sempre stata convinta che quando uno è interessato, alla fine abbatte pure la timidezza.
> Un mio vicino di quartiere faceva una fatica incredibile a parlarmi quando mi vedeva alla fermata dell'autobus, voleva parlarmi ma era timido.
> ...


lo so mi faccio un mare di problemi, ma è proprio quel primo passo che non riesco a fare e l'alternativa dei siti per incontri è sempre piu semplice e allettante


----------



## Alessandra (8 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi concordi con me?


Indeed! Certamente!

Guarda, parlando di approcci. ....una volta ero in metropolitana a milano e un bel tipo mi chiede informazioni su dove scendere,  io gli dico e lui aggiunge che è nuovo in città e che non aveva mai preso la metro e insomma. ....iniziamo a parlare e poi lui mi chiede se possiamo rivederci.  Gli ho detto che ero fidanzata,  ma se non lo fossi stata.....Ci sarei uscita eccome!
Semplice,  leggero, simpatico e diretto


----------



## Bender (8 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non volevo scoraggiarti sulla libraia, anzi tutto il contrario, volevo farti capire che forse è meglio approcciarla piuttosto che aspettare


si ma ormai, mi sono fatto vedere anche troppo credo e penso che si noti una persona che si aggira tra gli scaffali per mezzora o più e ogni tanto guarda verso di te
lo so che cercate di auitarmi, e che deve sembrare strano il mio comportamento visto da fuori


----------



## Bender (8 Aprile 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Indeed! Certamente!
> 
> Guarda, parlando di approcci. ....una volta ero in metropolitana a milano e un bel tipo mi chiede informazioni su dove scendere,  io gli dico e lui aggiunge che è nuovo in città e che non aveva mai preso la metro e insomma. ....iniziamo a parlare e poi lui mi chiede se possiamo rivederci.  Gli ho detto che ero fidanzata,  ma se non lo fossi stata.....Ci sarei uscita eccome!
> Semplice,  leggero, simpatico e diretto


dovrei esordire con, mi consigli un buon libro da leggere? e lei si ma di che genere? e io di qualsiasi genere basta che me lo consigli tu:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: poi però diventerei viola
è bello a volte fantasticare


----------



## drusilla (8 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> si ma ormai, mi sono fatto vedere anche troppo credo e penso che si noti una persona che si aggira tra gli scaffali per mezzora o più e ogni tanto guarda verso di te
> lo so che cercate di auitarmi, e che deve sembrare strano il mio comportamento visto da fuori


Appunto... o smetti o l'approcci!
Io voto per la seconda. Non buttarci e continuare a girare in torno è più strano...


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mi ero offerto di tenerlo ogni volta che avesse bisogno, ma zero contatti,a me dispiace, l'ultimo anno l'ho portato fuori sempre io.


gli animali non sono cose, che stronza


----------



## Alessandra (8 Aprile 2015)

Passa all'azione!


----------



## Bender (8 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> gli animali non sono cose, che stronza


dovremmo vederci e da quello che ho capito non vuole assolutamente, nell'ultima mail non mi ha detto che le da fastidio che le scrivo ma che pretendo risposte ad alcune domande, comunque di non vedermi lo fa anche per l'altra persona con cui sta e linus per lasciarmelo dovrebbe vedermi, ma non fa nulla credo che i 2 anni che l'ho tenuto non se li scordi chi lo sa magari più in la le cose cambieranno


----------



## Bender (8 Aprile 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Passa all'azione!


hai presente Big Bang Theory bè mi sento come Raj
ma tutti questi discorsi me li segno mentalmente eh, per quando sarà


----------



## Nicka (8 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> hai presente Big Bang Theory bè mi sento come Raj


Aiuto...


----------



## Bender (8 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Aiuto...


ecco:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
va bè non proprio a quei ivelli dai, poi a me non tremerebbe la voce credo ma terrei un tono molto basso


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2015)

*Nobody*



Bender ha detto:


> non so se l'ho già letta qui.mi sembra di si e proprio da te.
> se pensi sia scarica le minacce non ti fanno paura il problema è che se poi premi il griletto e scarica non era.
> ma se ci si conosce non credo si possa cambiare così tanto poi bo tutto può essere



No!L'arma più pericolosa è quella scarica,perchè tu PENSI che sia scarica e magari non è scarica capito?
Quando tu sai che hai un'arma con il colpo in canna ,la maneggi con un'altra consapevolezza.Rifletti su quello che ti scrivo....


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2015)

Bender non ci combinerai mai un cazzo. Lascia perdere.


----------



## Bender (8 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No!L'arma più pericolosa è quella scarica,perchè tu PENSI che sia scarica e magari non è scarica capito?
> Quando tu sai che hai un'arma con il colpo in canna ,la maneggi con un'altra consapevolezza.Rifletti su quello che ti scrivo....


nel senso metaforico ci può anche stare,ma in quello ppratico se controlli e sai che è scarica la situazione non può cambiare. ora non so se ti riferisci al pensare di conoscere un altra persona e qui ti do ragione, non si può mai sapere anche se dopo tanto tempo si inizia a credere di avere una certa sicurezza, ma se è riferito a se stessi, bè io credo di sapere cosa posso fare e cosa no


----------



## Homer (8 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bender non ci combinerai mai un cazzo. Lascia perdere.


Dai non fare il cazzone, ci voglio 100 post per motivarlo e basta il tuo per scoraggiarlo


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Dai non fare il cazzone, ci voglio 100 post per motivarlo e basta il tuo per scoraggiarlo


Ma l'hai visto? Tra quello che scrive e le foto l'ex l'avra' raccattato al cim (e viceversa). Dove cazzo si presenta, su.


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Ma l'hai visto?* Tra quello che scrive e le foto l'ex l'avra' raccattato al cim (e viceversa). Dove cazzo si presenta, su.



sì, che ha che non va?


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2015)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma l'hai visto? Tra quello che scrive e le foto l'ex l'avra' raccattato al cim (e viceversa). Dove cazzo si presenta, su.



Cazzo jb,se si mette un bel po' di ovatta nelle mutande però....


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bender non ci combinerai mai un cazzo. Lascia perdere.


ma quando mai, ormai è deciso... deve entrare e provarci! E' un momento decisivo della sua vita, deve dare questo cazzotto in faccia a Biff per cambiare il futuro. Poi, ci dirà com'è andata.


----------



## Homer (8 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma quando mai, ormai è deciso... deve entrare e provarci! E' un momento decisivo della sua vita, *deve dare questo cazzotto in faccia a Biff per cambiare il futuro*. Poi, ci dirà com'è andata.



Ritorno al Futuro.......bravo, mi immagino anche io quella scena :up:


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ritorno al Futuro.......bravo, mi immagino anche io quella scena :up:


----------



## Bender (8 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma quando mai, ormai è deciso... deve entrare e provarci! E' un momento decisivo della sua vita, deve dare questo *cazzotto in faccia a Biff* per cambiare il futuro. Poi, ci dirà com'è andata.


bella citazione da "ritorno al futuro"
mai visto " i sogni segreti di walter mitty"


----------



## Alessandra (8 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cazzo jb,se si mette un bel po' di ovatta nelle mutande però....


o anche una lattina di coca cola!
Basta che non si mette slip attillati dai colori improbabili 


Gente....che brutta esperienza. ...sabato scorso un tipo che indossa slippini attillati viola e che credevo essere gayssimo. ...Ci ha provato con me...!!

Ecco l'esempio di Oscuro delle pistole scariche. ...io avevo sottovalutato il tipo. ...lo davo per gay....


----------



## ivanl (8 Aprile 2015)

Bender, meno seghe mentali e piu' azione., Vai, chiedi, approccia, al massimo ti dice no e stai come prima.


----------



## ivanl (8 Aprile 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> o anche una lattina di coca cola!
> Basta che non si mette slip attillati dai colori improbabili
> 
> 
> ...


Ma dove lavori? 
E com'e' che sai il colore delle mutande di gente che manco conosci?


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> bella citazione da "ritorno al futuro"
> *mai visto " i sogni segreti di walter mitty*"


visto, ma "ritorno al futuro" gli fa il culo... filmetto scialbo.


----------



## Bender (8 Aprile 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Bender, meno seghe mentali e piu' azione., Vai, chiedi, approccia, al massimo ti dice no e stai come prima.


ma che sto come prima può darsi, ma non vorrei vivere l'istante subito dopo che mi dice no
e poi mi gioco la libreria, dovrei andare in un altra


----------



## banshee (8 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma che sto come prima può darsi, ma non vorrei vivere l'istante subito dopo che mi dice no
> e poi mi gioco la libreria, dovrei andare in un altra


senti Bender comunque rispetto ai primi tempi qui sul forum mi sembri molto migliorato, ridi, scherzi, fai battute...secondo me dovresti provarci!


----------



## Alessandra (8 Aprile 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Ma dove lavori?
> E com'e' che sai il colore delle mutande di gente che manco conosci?


Ma lo conosco...abbiamo passato il weekend di pasqua al mare con altri amici e si cambiava davanti a me....mai dato peso perché per me era una amicA


----------



## ivanl (8 Aprile 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ma lo conosco...abbiamo passato il weekend di pasqua al mare con altri amici e si cambiava davanti a me....mai dato peso perché per me era una amicA


Un genio, ha tutta la mia ammirazione :up:


----------



## Bender (8 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> visto, ma "ritorno al futuro" gli fa il culo... filmetto scialbo.


ma alla fine ritorno al futuro è diventato un cult col tempo è anche un po l'icona degli anni 80, ma se guardi la trama e fin troppo semplice,mentre nell'altro si toccano temi più profondi secondo me, ritorno al futuro c'è da dire che comunque è un film che resta nel cuore come i goonies


----------



## banshee (8 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma alla fine ritorno al futuro è diventato un cult col tempo è anche un po l'icona degli anni 80, ma se guardi la trama e fin troppo semplice,mentre nell'altro si toccano temi più profondi secondo me, ritorno al futuro c'è da dire che comunque è un film che resta nel cuore come i goonies


quoto :up::up:


----------



## Bender (8 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> senti Bender comunque rispetto ai primi tempi qui sul forum mi sembri molto migliorato, ridi, scherzi, fai battute...secondo me dovresti provarci!


questo è un ambiente protetto e poi col tempo ho iniziato a conoscere gli utenti e le dinamice, ho bisogno di conoscere il mio nemico prima di affrontarlo no:carneval::carneval::carneval:
e poi be la mia ex mi a sfanculato definitivamente e un po ha fatto


----------



## Homer (8 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma alla fine ritorno al futuro è diventato un cult col tempo è anche un po l'icona degli anni 80, ma se guardi la trama e fin troppo semplice,mentre nell'altro si toccano temi più profondi secondo me, ritorno al futuro c'è da dire che comunque è un film che resta nel cuore come i goonies



Minchia Bender era solo un esempio, se ti giochi la libreria compri su Amazon


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> sì, che ha che non va?


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma alla fine ritorno al futuro è diventato un cult col tempo è anche un po l'icona degli anni 80, ma se guardi la trama e fin troppo semplice,mentre nell'altro si toccano temi più profondi secondo me, ritorno al futuro c'è da dire che comunque è un film che resta nel cuore come i goonies


per me la sua forza è proprio la semplicità... quando tratti temi del genere è vincente. Inutile appesantire il film, tentando di costruirgli attorno chissà che. Ti fa divertire, e ti lascia un piccolo messaggio.
Altri due commedie cult anni 80 sono "wargames" e "la donna esplosiva"... trame semplici, divertenti, e con un pizzico di messaggio. Anche nel cinema di evasione il politicamente corretto è arrivato dopo. 
Comunque Bender... buttati, non hai niente da perdere e tutto da guadagnare.


----------



## Nicka (8 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Minchia Bender era solo un esempio, se ti giochi la libreria compri su Amazon


NO NO NO!!!
Cazzarola così poi non va manco nell'altra libreria!!! Si chiude in casa ed è la fine!!!


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Minchia Bender era solo un esempio, se ti giochi la libreria compri su Amazon


ahahahahahaha


----------



## Homer (8 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> NO NO NO!!!
> Cazzarola così poi non va manco *nell'altra libreria*!!! Si chiude in casa ed è la fine!!!



Non sapevo ce ne fosse una seconda, ma son cosi fighe le libraie?

Comunque Nicka, porca miseria, ci sono così tante categorie merceologiche dove cuccare che se si gioca la libreria ha l'imbarazzo della scelta e, visto che gli piace leggere, gli ho consigliato un alternativa on line


----------



## Alessandra (8 Aprile 2015)

Libreria....

Leggevo libreria e mi veniva in mente La biblioteca. ....
e' segno che Albione mi sta bruciando. 

niente.....se e' una che lavora in.libreria, non puoi girarci troppo intorno.  Fai capire le tue intenzioni,  esci allo scoperto. ...Altrimenti tra un po' si spaventa dei tuoi passaggi furtivi. ...che lei avra' senz'altro notato. ..


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Libreria....
> 
> Leggevo libreria e mi veniva in mente La biblioteca. ....
> e' segno che Albione mi sta bruciando.
> ...


Vabbè, ma questo con lo slippino viola poi alla fine te l'ha appuntato?


----------



## Alessandra (8 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma questo con lo slippino viola poi alla fine te l'ha appuntato?


No, slippino viola ha dovuto contenersi nei suoi elastici colorati. mi ha pure chiesto cosa aveva di sbagliato e perché l'avevo rifiutato. ...

(Sono stata gentile. Non gli Ho detto la verità,  anche se la meritava)


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2015)

*Bender*

Come ti ho scritto,tempo fa ero dalle tue parti per motivi di lavoro....!Ero con gente di un certo"spessore",tutti sotto un noto albergo al centro di imperia,vestiti bene,e passa una donna,sulla cinquantina,aggressiva,ben vestita,curatissima,una pantera,non è passata inosservata......,vengo subito chiamato in causa:bè che ne pensi?bella donna no?un USATO SICURO? 
Io:be dott.......più che un usato sicuro mi sembra sicuro che sia usata...e neanche poco....!
Chiaramente tutti a ridere....
Bender anche una battuta può far ridere......


----------



## Bender (8 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> per me la sua forza è proprio la semplicità... quando tratti temi del genere è vincente. Inutile appesantire il film, tentando di costruirgli attorno chissà che. Ti fa divertire, e ti lascia un piccolo messaggio.
> Altri due commedie cult anni 80 sono "wargames" e "la donna esplosiva"... trame semplici, divertenti, e con un pizzico di messaggio. Anche nel cinema di evasione il politicamente corretto è arrivato dopo.
> Comunque Bender... buttati, non hai niente da perdere e tutto da guadagnare.


wargames è epico come fanno andare in conflitto il supercomputer col gioco del tris, però c'è troppo il clima da guerra fredda un po pesante," la donna esplosiva" e quello dove creano una donna perfetta con il pc? bè quello non è sto gran che almeno per me.


----------



## Bender (8 Aprile 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Libreria....
> 
> Leggevo libreria e mi veniva in mente La biblioteca. ....
> e' segno che Albione mi sta bruciando.
> ...


penso che si sia già spaventata per questo è un po che non vado


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> No, slippino viola ha dovuto contenersi nei suoi elastici colorati. mi ha pure chiesto cosa aveva di sbagliato e perché l'avevo rifiutato. ...
> 
> (Sono stata gentile. Non gli Ho detto la verità,  anche se la meritava)


E che gli hai detto?


----------



## Bender (8 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come ti ho scritto,tempo fa ero dalle tue parti per motivi di lavoro....!Ero con gente di un certo"spessore",tutti sotto un noto albergo al centro di imperia,vestiti bene,e passa una donna,sulla cinquantina,aggressiva,ben vestita,curatissima,una pantera,non è passata inosservata......,vengo subito chiamato in causa:bè che ne pensi?bella donna no?un USATO SICURO?
> Io:be dott.......più che un usato sicuro mi sembra sicuro che sia usata...e neanche poco....!
> Chiaramente tutti a ridere....
> Bender anche una battuta può far ridere......


si ma tra colleghi e amici scherzare è un conto, comunque mi sentirei a disagio lo stesso non è il mio modo di essere.
vedi io penso sempre che anche se quello che dico è una confidenza potrebbe sentirla o saperla l'interessato e potrebe fare male o dare fastidio o venire mal interpetata, quindi cerco sempre di non superare un certo limite, io avrei detto che non faceva per me che non era il mio tipo


----------



## Alessandra (8 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E che gli hai detto?


gli Ho detto che non mi andava, quando ha iniziato a fare troppe domande perchè e per come....
siccome mi è sembrato piuttosto debole e mi ha datto un po' pena, gli Ho detto che non ho la testa per queste cose, che sono fresca dalla fine di una storia e via dicendo.
Cazzate. Se era interessante, figurati se mi facevo lo scrupolo. ...
comunque poi due giorni dopo ci ho litigato pesantemente, mi continuava a tenere il muso e quando ha pensato di provocarmi per insultarmi,  non ci ho visto più.


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2015)

bender, nun pestâ l'ægua in to mortä  
(non perdere tempo)


----------



## Nobody (9 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> bender, nun pestâ l'ægua in to mortä
> (non perdere tempo)


mi ricorda un verso di creuza de mà...


----------



## Bender (9 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> bender, nun pestâ l'ægua in to mortä
> (non perdere tempo)


tanto credo sia in ferie sono 2 giorni che passo e in negozio non c'è, deve essere destino
e poi mi hanno risposto in due su badoo


----------



## Spot (9 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> tanto credo sia in ferie sono 2 giorni che passo e in negozio non c'è, deve essere destino
> e poi mi hanno risposto in due su badoo


Bender, Badoo fa cagare, ce ne sono altri migliori.


----------



## Bender (9 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Bender, Badoo fa cagare, ce ne sono altri migliori.


ci sono andato su tutti gli altri e sono iscritto dallo stesso tempo,bè su badoo ho avuto una quindicina di contatti,su gli altri nessuno, non mi ha mai contattato nessuno e sono tuttora iscritto
lovepedia,okcupid,chatt.it


----------



## Ghostly (25 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Bender, Badoo fa cagare, ce ne sono altri migliori.



No assolutamente.

Ho testato personalmente le potenzialità di tutte le piattaforme simili degli ultimi 15 anni a caccia di bot e staff fake users e badoo é l'unico realmente funzionante anche se sviluppato male. Contatti a pieno.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Maggio 2015)

Ghostly ha detto:


> No assolutamente.
> 
> *Ho testato personalmente le potenzialità di tutte le piattaforme simili degli ultimi 15 anni a caccia di bot e staff fake users* e badoo é l'unico realmente funzionante anche se sviluppato male. Contatti a pieno.


Ma non è che t'andava solo de scopà? Puoi dirlo, qua mica s'offende nessuno.


----------



## Ghostly (26 Maggio 2015)

No... Io nei profili dichiaro di essere basso, grasso, calvo e tabagista.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Maggio 2015)

Ghostly ha detto:


> No... Io nei profili dichiaro di essere basso, grasso, calvo e tabagista.


e invece sei ectoplasmico?


----------



## brenin (26 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ora magari te la prenderai,ti arrabbierai con me,ti starò antipatico,ma pazienza.
> tu hai scartato una persona solo per i modi in cui ci è avviccinato a te,senza conoscerlo così,poi magari quando ti confidi con le amiche dici che non trovi mai la persona giusta, che trovi solo uomini che ti usano o ti tradiscono, bè ti dirò una cosa, una persona che va diretta o è abituata a provarci molte volte oppure li per li non gli importa molto del responso o entrambe le cose.
> forse la persona che voleva avvicinarsi a te,ci teneva parecchio e aveva paura di sbagliare,voleva conoscerti un po meglio prima di esporsi, e sono convinto che se era molto carino, potevi anche sorvolare.


Nooooo, accidenti aveva 40 anni......... posso immaginare cosa penserebbe una donna di un uomo cosi che fa giri virtuosi tramite amici per dirle o farle capire che le piace o le interessa...... Se mi posso permettere,abbi più fiducia in te stesso,segui i tanti consigli che ti hanno scritto,e butta - se vuoi - i tanti cliché che mi sembra ti sia costruito e che a mio avviso ti condizionano moltissimo.


----------



## Ghostly (27 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e invece sei ectoplasmico?



É utile per levarsi d'impaccio passando attraverso i muri, il teletrasporto non mi funziona piú


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Maggio 2015)

Ghostly ha detto:


> É utile per levarsi d'impaccio passando attraverso i muri, il teletrasporto non mi funziona piú



Se é l'unica cosa che non ti funziona più non va neanche male.


----------



## Simy (27 Maggio 2015)

Ghostly ha detto:


> No... Io nei profili dichiaro di essere basso, grasso, calvo e tabagista.


bravo, negare sempre. anche l'evidenza. è la prima regola


----------



## Ghostly (27 Maggio 2015)

C'è poco da regolare quando si risponde a chi le spara a caso... E solitamente certe sparate sono una finestra sul "chi le spara"

Non credi?


----------



## Simy (27 Maggio 2015)

Ognuno ha le risposte che si merita, non credi?


----------



## Ghostly (27 Maggio 2015)

Dipende dal fine di chi le da. Io i suggerimenti non li ho mai digeriti, son troppo pragmatico. Ma noto che c'è sempre un imbarazzante abuso di furbizia, come la mia vicina si casa che ieri ha suonato il campanello per chiedermi se il termostato va a batteria. Allora visto che non ha avuto le palle di chiedermi di andare da lei a scopare mi sono limitato di risponderle "boh, non lo so. E visto che si limitava a guardarmi e ammiccare come una ritardata ho chiuso la porta, tornando a farmi i cavoli miei, lasciandola nel pianerottolo a pensare a qualcosa di meglio.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Maggio 2015)

Ghostly ha detto:


> Dipende dal fine di chi le da. Io i suggerimenti non li ho mai digeriti, son troppo pragmatico. Ma noto che c'è sempre un imbarazzante abuso di furbizia, come la mia vicina si casa che ieri ha suonato il campanello per chiedermi se il termostato va a batteria. Allora visto che non ha avuto le palle di chiedermi di andare da lei a scopare mi sono limitato di risponderle "boh, non lo so. E visto che si limitava a guardarmi e ammiccare come una ritardata ho chiuso la porta, tornando a farmi i cavoli miei, lasciandola nel pianerottolo a pensare a qualcosa di meglio.



AhahahahaHOAH oAI AIOJ PAoè+aOèap+
éao+èao
+éAO
*éA
èA
èA 
A
+A
+a^a
è
èL
*él+è*O+o +o zP+
+ + +Z+ozl*zL+ +o

o Kèoép 
++z+èz

HELP.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Maggio 2015)

Ghostly ha detto:


> Dipende dal fine di chi le da. Io i suggerimenti non li ho mai digeriti, son troppo pragmatico. Ma noto che c'è sempre un imbarazzante abuso di furbizia, come la mia vicina si casa che ieri ha suonato il campanello per chiedermi se il termostato va a batteria. Allora visto che non ha avuto le palle di chiedermi di andare da lei a scopare mi sono limitato di risponderle "boh, non lo so. E visto che si limitava a guardarmi e ammiccare come una ritardata ho chiuso la porta, tornando a farmi i cavoli miei, lasciandola nel pianerottolo a pensare a qualcosa di meglio.



Si c'è stato un abuso ma non di furbizia.


----------



## Homer (27 Maggio 2015)

Ghostly ha detto:


> Dipende dal fine di chi le da. Io i suggerimenti non li ho mai digeriti, son troppo pragmatico. Ma noto che c'è sempre un imbarazzante abuso di furbizia, come la mia vicina si casa che ieri ha suonato il campanello per chiedermi *se il termostato va a batteria.* Allora visto che non ha avuto le palle di chiedermi di andare da lei a scopare mi sono limitato di risponderle "boh, non lo so. E visto che si limitava a guardarmi e ammiccare come una ritardata ho chiuso la porta, tornando a farmi i cavoli miei, lasciandola nel pianerottolo a pensare a qualcosa di meglio.



Ai miei tempi chiedevano se avevo una cipolla


----------



## gas (27 Maggio 2015)

Ghostly ha detto:


> Dipende dal fine di chi le da. Io i suggerimenti non li ho mai digeriti, son troppo pragmatico. Ma noto che c'è sempre un imbarazzante abuso di furbizia, come la mia vicina si casa che ieri ha suonato il campanello per chiedermi se il termostato va a batteria. Allora visto che non ha avuto le palle di chiedermi di andare da lei a scopare mi sono limitato di risponderle "boh, non lo so. E visto che si limitava a guardarmi e ammiccare come una ritardata ho chiuso la porta, tornando a farmi i cavoli miei, lasciandola nel pianerottolo a pensare a qualcosa di meglio.


sei fortunato con le vicine di casa....
a me suonano per chiedermi tutt'altro genere di cose

comunque trattandole nel modo che ci hai appena detto, la prossima volta suoneranno a quello del piano di sotto, perchè questo tipo di donne non bada alla sostanza ma all'ingordigia


----------



## Simy (27 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> sei fortunato con le vicine di casa....
> a me suonano per chiedermi tutt'altro genere di cose
> 
> comunque trattandole nel modo che ci hai appena detto, *la prossima volta suoneranno a quello del piano di sotto, *perchè questo tipo di donne non bada alla sostanza ma all'ingordigia



stavo per scriverlo io


----------



## gas (27 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> stavo per scriverlo io


cambierà sovente casa.......


----------



## PresidentLBJ (27 Maggio 2015)

Ghostly ha detto:


> Dipende dal fine di chi le da. Io i suggerimenti non li ho mai digeriti, son troppo pragmatico. Ma noto che c'è sempre un imbarazzante abuso di furbizia, come la mia vicina si casa che ieri ha suonato il campanello per chiedermi se il termostato va a batteria. Allora visto che non ha avuto le palle di chiedermi di andare da lei a scopare mi sono limitato di risponderle "boh, non lo so. E visto che si limitava a guardarmi e ammiccare come una ritardata ho chiuso la porta, tornando a farmi i cavoli miei, lasciandola nel pianerottolo a pensare a qualcosa di meglio.


 Se ha ancora il riscaldamento acceso è passibile di sanzione amministrativa.


----------



## gas (27 Maggio 2015)

ma perchè non si fa un test d'ingresso prima di essere accettati a scrivere su un forum?


----------



## Ghostly (27 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> sei fortunato con le vicine di casa....
> a me suonano per chiedermi tutt'altro genere di cose
> 
> comunque trattandole nel modo che ci hai appena detto, la prossima volta suoneranno a quello del piano di sotto, perchè questo tipo di donne non bada alla sostanza ma all'ingordigia



Perché non c'eri quella volta che ho fatto un grill in giardino e lei rientrando, per fare la simpatica con me e i miei amici "aah che bene, posso avere un assaggio?" E mentre quegli altri han sorseggiato le lattine di birra all'unisono, io, senza alzare lo sguardo dal kg di carne in cottura, le ho risposto "col cazzo", con un tono di voce duro ma rilassato. Ho continuato a sistemare la carne senza guardarla mentre gli altri si godevano la scena impassibili come da istruzioni.

Mai con le vicine di casa! Bisogna mantenere le distanze... Sono solo problemi.


----------



## drusilla (27 Maggio 2015)

Ghostly ha detto:


> Perché non c'eri quella volta che ho fatto un grill in giardino e lei rientrando, per fare la simpatica con me e i miei amici "aah che bene, posso avere un assaggio?" E mentre quegli altri han sorseggiato le lattine di birra all'unisono, io, senza alzare lo sguardo dal kg di carne in cottura, le ho risposto "col cazzo", con un tono di voce duro ma rilassato. Ho continuato a sistemare la carne senza guardarla mentre gli altri si godevano la scena impassibili come da istruzioni.
> 
> Mai con le vicine di casa! Bisogna mantenere le distanze... Sono solo problemi.


ma non hai esagerato? non è che se spartivi con lei la salsiccia (in grill) dovevi spartire altro per forza


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> ma perchè non si fa un test d'ingresso prima di essere accettati a scrivere su un forum?


quattro semplici domande:
ti credi più furbo degli altri?
credi di essere un gran figo?
vuoi rompere le balle?
credi che non riusciamo a riconoscerti perchè hai cambiato IP?

se hai risposto sì a tutte e quattro le domande, iscriviti a un altro forum.


----------



## gas (27 Maggio 2015)

Ghostly ha detto:


> Perché non c'eri quella volta che ho fatto un grill in giardino e lei rientrando, per fare la simpatica con me e i miei amici "aah che bene, posso avere un assaggio?" E mentre quegli altri han sorseggiato le lattine di birra all'unisono, io, senza alzare lo sguardo dal kg di carne in cottura, le ho risposto "col cazzo", con un tono di voce duro ma rilassato. Ho continuato a sistemare la carne senza guardarla mentre gli altri si godevano la scena impassibili come da istruzioni.
> 
> Mai con le vicine di casa! Bisogna mantenere le distanze... Sono solo problemi.


forse usando modi più garbati, saresti riuscito comunque a mantenere le distanze, non credi?


----------



## drusilla (27 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quattro semplici domande:
> ti credi più furbo degli altri?
> credi di essere un gran figo?
> vuoi rompere le balle?
> ...


cavolo, e io che rispondevo tutta seria


----------



## gas (27 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quattro semplici domande:
> ti credi più furbo degli altri?
> credi di essere un gran figo?
> vuoi rompere le balle?
> ...


  

beh, una volta mi avresti invitato a cena.........


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> beh, una volta mi avresti invitato a cena.........


ma non erano per te le domande, micetto carissimo.
Le vuoi le polpette?


----------



## gas (27 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non erano per te le domande, micetto carissimo.
> Le vuoi le polpette?


siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii   

quando?


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> quando?


Se tu fossi ALMENO arrivato fino a Milano, te le avrei portate.
Invece tu sei come Oscuro... parlate parlate ma non quagliate...


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Maggio 2015)

Ghostly ha detto:


> Dipende dal fine di chi le da. Io i suggerimenti non li ho mai digeriti, son troppo pragmatico. Ma noto che c'è sempre un imbarazzante abuso di furbizia, come la mia vicina si casa che ieri ha suonato il campanello per chiedermi se il termostato va a batteria. Allora visto che non ha avuto le palle di chiedermi di andare da lei a scopare mi sono limitato di risponderle "boh, non lo so. E visto che si limitava a guardarmi e ammiccare come una ritardata ho chiuso la porta, tornando a farmi i cavoli miei, lasciandola nel pianerottolo a pensare a qualcosa di meglio.


Sei sicuro non volessi chiederti se gli cedevi il posto auto ? :singleeye: non è per infrangere le tue illusioni ma è che avete una fantasia


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> cambierà sovente casa.......


:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> ma perchè non si fa un test d'ingresso prima di essere accettati a scrivere su un forum?


Tipo all'università ?


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Maggio 2015)

Ghostly ha detto:


> Perché non c'eri quella volta che ho fatto un grill in giardino e lei rientrando, per fare la simpatica con me e i miei amici "aah che bene, posso avere un assaggio?" E mentre quegli altri han sorseggiato le lattine di birra all'unisono, io, senza alzare lo sguardo dal kg di carne in cottura, le ho risposto "col cazzo", con un tono di voce duro ma rilassato. Ho continuato a sistemare la carne senza guardarla mentre gli altri si godevano la scena impassibili come da istruzioni.
> 
> Mai con le vicine di casa! Bisogna mantenere le distanze... Sono solo problemi.


Ammazza che cafone  sarai famosissimo nel quartiere


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quattro semplici domande:
> ti credi più furbo degli altri?
> credi di essere un gran figo?
> vuoi rompere le balle?
> ...


Le prime due sono universali e sai quante crocette verrebbero messe :rotfl:?


----------



## gas (27 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se tu fossi ALMENO arrivato fino a Milano, te le avrei portate.
> Invece tu sei come Oscuro... parlate parlate ma non quagliate...


ma dai....
portarmi le polpette a Milano... si freddano. Queste vanno fatte e mangiate all'istante.
per poi accomodarsi sul divano uno accanto all'altro............ e quà mi fermo


----------



## Ghostly (27 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> forse usando modi più garbati, saresti riuscito comunque a mantenere le distanze, non credi?



Naturalmente riconosco che mi sono comportato malissimo... Ma no,non basta. Ho perfino fatto fatica a farla smettere di portarmi fuori e dentro i bidoncini, perché lei ragiona così: Se mi fa piaceri io ricambio in natura. E viceversa. Infatti sul termostato sarebbe dovuta andare così. Almeno scopa bene, unica nota positiva. Ma é una cazzara pericolosa.. Parla troppo.


----------



## Ghostly (27 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei sicuro non volessi chiederti se gli cedevi il posto auto ? :singleeye: non è per infrangere le tue illusioni ma è che avete una fantasia



Quella già ha il posto a fianco al mio e non sa aprire le portiere. Per questo da più di un anno occupo lo stallo di un appartamento sfitto. E ne avrei a carriolate ancora da raccontare


----------



## lothar57 (27 Maggio 2015)

Ghostly ha detto:


> Quella già ha il posto a fianco al mio e non sa aprire le portiere. Per questo da più di un anno occupo lo stallo di un appartamento sfitto. E ne avrei a carriolate ancora da raccontare



Be esageri........basta stare tranquilli.I primi tempi le siepi nostre e dei vicini erano bassissime,ed io stavo tanto tempo a parlare con la vicina,lei in bikini io in costume da bagno(estate,...).Sono andato 2 volte in casa sua,la prima mi ha aperto sempre in 2 pezzi,io giacca etc etc,la seconda sottoveste minuscola,sotto niente.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Maggio 2015)

Ghostly ha detto:


> Naturalmente riconosco che mi sono comportato malissimo... Ma no,non basta. Ho perfino fatto fatica a farla smettere di portarmi fuori e dentro i bidoncini, perché lei ragiona così: Se mi fa piaceri io ricambio in natura. E viceversa. Infatti sul termostato sarebbe dovuta andare così. Almeno scopa bene, unica nota positiva. Ma é una cazzara pericolosa.. Parla troppo.


Ah ma allora già siete finiti a letto insieme ? perché allora non vi parlate chiaramente  Tu gli dici : non c'è trippa per gatti... E sei a posto


----------



## Ghostly (27 Maggio 2015)

Già fatto, mi ha riso in faccia con lo sguardo tipo "povero coglione cosa stai dicendo" un'altra volta mi ha perfino dato due pacchette sulla spalla e dicendo "si,certo" é poi rientrata in casa.

Ed ha pure 10 anni più di me. Ma vanno divisi per 2 come minimo in quanto ad affidabilità


----------



## Simy (27 Maggio 2015)

Ghostly ha detto:


> Già fatto, mi ha riso in faccia con lo sguardo tipo "povero coglione cosa stai dicendo" un'altra volta mi ha perfino dato due pacchette sulla spalla e dicendo "si,certo" é poi rientrata in casa.
> 
> Ed ha pure 10 anni più di me. Ma vanno divisi per 2 come minimo in quanto ad affidabilità



senti ma coi supermercati come te la cavi? e in ascolto?


----------



## Ghostly (27 Maggio 2015)

Delirio...


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> senti ma coi supermercati come te la cavi? e in ascolto?


e abitualmente righi le macchine?


----------



## banshee (27 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> senti ma coi supermercati come te la cavi? e in ascolto?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

mancano solo  e ahimè


----------



## Simy (27 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> mancano solo  e ahimè


manca poco... vedrai.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non erano per te le domande, micetto carissimo.
> Le vuoi le polpette?


No


----------



## PresidentLBJ (27 Maggio 2015)

Ghostly ha detto:


> Già fatto, mi ha riso in faccia con lo sguardo tipo "povero coglione cosa stai dicendo" un'altra volta mi ha perfino dato due pacchette sulla spalla e dicendo "si,certo" é poi rientrata in casa.
> 
> Ed ha pure 10 anni più di me. Ma vanno divisi per 2 come minimo in quanto ad affidabilità


Affichè?

http://www.youporn.com/search/?query=neighbor+milf


----------



## Ghostly (27 Maggio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Affichè?
> 
> http://www.youporn.com/search/?query=neighbor+milf



Ma anche no, no grazie certe cose tienitele per te..


----------



## Ghostly (27 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e abitualmente righi le macchine?



Quando l Admin verificherà che la zona da cui mi connetto é fuori ogni statistica precedente, spero che potrò avere delle sentite scuse perché io non ho risposto male a nessuno,di contro ho ricevuto molti attacchi gratuiti senza alcuna base logica o minima spiegazione se non "perché di si"

Va che ho capito la situazione, non serve scomodare l'idra, anzi stasera loggo da casa cosi da lasciare più tracce, se avete così gravi problemi di fake comunque non é giusto sparare a zero nemmeno vi stessero levando il pane di bocca... 


Se ve lo sto levando ditemelo!


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Maggio 2015)

Ghostly ha detto:


> Quando l Admin verificherà che la zona da cui mi connetto é fuori ogni statistica precedente, spero che potrò avere delle sentite scuse perché io non ho risposto male a nessuno,di contro ho ricevuto molti attacchi gratuiti senza alcuna base logica o minima spiegazione se non "perché di si"
> 
> Va che ho capito la situazione, non serve scomodare l'idra, anzi stasera loggo da casa cosi da lasciare più tracce, se avete così gravi problemi di fake comunque non é giusto sparare a zero nemmeno vi stessero levando il pane di bocca...
> 
> ...


Levare il Pane di bocca ? :singleeye:sei confuso mi sa


----------



## Homer (27 Maggio 2015)

Ghostly ha detto:


> Quando l Admin verificherà che la zona da cui mi connetto é fuori ogni statistica precedente, spero che potrò avere delle sentite scuse perché io non ho risposto male a nessuno,di contro ho ricevuto molti attacchi gratuiti senza alcuna base logica o minima spiegazione se non "perché di si"
> 
> Va che ho capito la situazione, non serve scomodare l'idra, anzi stasera loggo da casa cosi da lasciare più tracce, se avete così gravi problemi di fake comunque non é giusto sparare a zero nemmeno vi stessero levando il pane di bocca...
> 
> ...



Si ce lo stai levando. In questo forum abbiamo 4 fighe i croce da spartire in 100 nick maschili. Fai te......


----------



## Eratò (27 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> AhahahahaHOAH oAI AIOJ PAoè+aOèap+
> éao+èao
> +éAO
> *éA
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Trinità (27 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Conosciuta insieme ad un gruppo di ragazze che hanno cominciato a frequentare il bar dove si riuniva la "compagnia", la conoscevo di vista da un bel pezzo perchè dello stesso paese.
> Lungo gioco di sguardi, in diverse occasioni, quando si stava tutti insieme in compagnia.
> 
> Poi un giorno stavo aspettando in macchina un amico fuori da quel bar, l'amico non è arrivato, è arrivata lei, mi ha chiesto se poteva salire in auto, siamo stati un pezzo a parlare insieme, poi le ho chiesto se le andava di fare un giro, mi ha detto di si.
> ...



:umile::umile::umile::umile::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue:


----------



## Ghostly (27 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Si ce lo stai levando. In questo forum abbiamo 4 fighe i croce da spartire in 100 nick maschili. Fai te......



haha vai tranquillo mi porto il pranzo al sacco! :carneval:


----------



## Spot (28 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> G prima di provarci ti conosceva già un pò? avevate gia parlato, conosceva il tuo nome, cosa ti piaceva fare i tuoi gusti musicali, insomma un minimo per iniziare una conversazione?


Ciao Benderì, questa non l'avevo letta.
Risposta: no, no e no. Eppoi no.
Ah si. Il nome glie l'avevo detto.

Per quanto riguarda la conversazione tieni presente che l'ho frequentato per 2 anni circa e di conversazione non ne abbiamo quasi mai fatta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Si ce lo stai levando. In questo forum abbiamo 4 fighe i croce da spartire in 100 nick maschili. Fai te......


... aggiungici che qualcuna è pure di legno...


----------

